# Gingerbread leak - D2G Updated to 4.5.607!



## aceoyame

*MODERATOR NOTE: To avoid confusion, THIS DOES NOT unlock bootloader at this time*

Here is system update 4.5.607 for the Droid 2 Global! It is not rooted but you can root it with Droid 3's 1 click root! You will NEED to be at stock .330 and you CANNOT have ANY form of recovery whatsoever installed.
I recommend you SBF to .330 or .29 (and update to .330) If you have recovery or are at .29 it WILL FAIL.

Download it from the url below and rename it to update.zip

http://www.mediafire.com/?4alkbidcj2xh0ed

Note: EVERYONE DOWNLOAD AND MAKE ANOTHER COPY AND UPLOAD SOMEWHERE ELSE. MOTO IS BOUND TO SEND ME A C&D OVER THIS!

Please note that this would have not been possible without Project Cheesecake and Framework43! Send them a thanks as well!


----------



## ExodusC

You're kidding right?

Seriously?

Don't taunt us like this!

Sent from my Droid 2 Global via Tapatalk.


----------



## Framework43

ExodusC said:


> You're kidding right?
> 
> Seriously?
> 
> Don't taunt us like this!
> 
> Sent from my Droid 2 Global via Tapatalk.


Too bad he's not


----------



## swirly

wow! thats whats really good... Cant wait to hear about this!


----------



## x13thangelx

aceoyame said:


> Currently it is downloading!


Doesnt take almost 2 hrs to download/upload/post


----------



## Vashypooh

Screenshots ;D


----------



## rongphuongnam

Very very big news LOL


----------



## shenrui01

aceoyame said:


> I have found a build of GB for the droid 2 global and I will be releasing it later. Currently it is downloading!


wow come on aceoyame ,how long can u releasing it ?


----------



## swirly

haha we all holding our sacks over here! :-D


----------



## fiveball02

Would give me something to do since im stuck at work while the floors are being waxed.


----------



## arturocald

Hurry up and give that shit to use lol, jp
Its tomorrow now.


----------



## swirly

stop hogging it!!!


----------



## arturocald

Plz ace? I would run gb even if it wasn't rooted, I'm sure you can sbf back to 330


----------



## kevdliu

The question is can you root it and do **** with it?


----------



## x13thangelx

arturocald said:


> I'm sure you can sbf back to 330


Wouldnt take that for granted..... Moto has been douches before and changed the bootloader so that older sbf's wouldnt work anymore.


----------



## Gasai Yuno

Doesn't seem like aceoyame is planning to share the leaked image. I guess we're better off waiting for a MIUI based on it?..


----------



## rongphuongnam

I hope this is not true


----------



## Framework43

You guys are trippin' balls yo, dawg. lolololol
Seriously, he went to sleep, he just woke up, be patient.


----------



## aceoyame

Plus my download got stuck overnight lol. I have checked and it is at LEAST something different then what we have now since it has netflix related files inside /app/ and a whole bunch of new stuff. I checked because first download went ok but I copied it off wrong so I needed to re download it. The update says 4.5.660 but the filename said 2.4.330 sooo someone at moto is being lazy and didn't rename it or they left it to throw us off.


----------



## kevdliu

How's the new blur?


----------



## aceoyame

Havent gotten it to install yet. I have to make modifications apparently. Getting an assert failed error when I try/.

Here is the leak if anyone wants to try to get it to work.

http://www.mediafire.com/?kcqmhto7ogyrqm6


----------



## kevdliu

"aceoyame said:


> Havent gotten it to install yet. I have to make modifications apparently. Getting an assert failed error when I try/.
> 
> Here is the leak if anyone wants to try to get it to work.
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/?kcqmhto7ogyrqm6


So what exactly are the problems?


----------



## MeHappy

I'm more curious as to where/how you found it...


----------



## aceoyame

I will not state my source. Also I am updating instructions on how to make it work. It is android 2.3.3 but it is not rooted yet.


----------



## CurrentWeb

Ace, if this is real, I love you!
Lol, but seriously, where did you get it? I'm going to assume you and framework are working together or something like that, so I'm very curious... getting software from sources is very hard, so either you found it or your negotiation skills are amazing 
I'm downloading it now, but over a 2g connection... so I'll look at it when it finishes tomorrow


----------



## aceoyame

Oh trust me it is real. It says 2.4.330 in the file name I figured out because it works via incremental updating to that version. So it is saying what to update from. It is 4.5.606 and android 2.3.3 I am currently trying to figure out how to root it now.

FYI framework was my helper in this, he directed me to a place to figure out how to do what I needed to do.


----------



## CurrentWeb

Can I SBF back to Froyo versions? Until Rev or someone gets 2nd-init working on this GB kernal, I would rather not be stuck on an unrootable/un-sbf-able build


----------



## aceoyame

Ok so bootloader did change. I noticed it has a red M logo now and hitting magnifying glass is not bringing up the menu

Edit: guys... I think the update unlocks our bootloader. Recovery is totally different and it says apply update from SD card, not update.zip.

Edit2: It failed signature verification when I tried to install CM through it so I guess not.


----------



## easye

This is sick. Had to +1 it lol. So does this mean we will just need an updated RSD Lite to work with the new boot loader for SBFng? Thanks for all your dedicated hard work though, will be donating soon.


----------



## Gasai Yuno

JFYI: the red Motorola logo means the bootloader IS unlocked.

When you unlock Atrix 4G's bootloader, the colour of the logo changes to red.


----------



## aceoyame

Oh sweet, adding that to the OP. BTW someone NEEDS to get this to the android media/blogs, I have no idea on how to.


----------



## ehedgecock

I sent a tweet to DL about it. I've kinda mad though. Been following this thread feverishly since the op and decided to try your MIUIv5 and was amazed by the theme, but now I have to wipe and go back to froyo for this... shame on you for putting that theme on there.


----------



## audinutt

has anyone tried gingerbreak or other forms or rooting? I am very hesitant to install until root is aquired.


----------



## Gasai Yuno

aceoyame said:


> Oh sweet, adding that to the OP. BTW someone NEEDS to get this to the android media/blogs, I have no idea on how to.


I'm not really sure about bootloader getting unlocked on A956, but that was indeed true for Atrix.
Your experience with signature verification seems to prove otherwise, too. But it might be unblockable.


----------



## audinutt

Gasai Yuno said:


> I'm not really sure about bootloader getting unlocked on A956, but that was indeed true for Atrix.
> Your experience with signature verification seems to prove otherwise, too. But it might be unblockable.


I was thinking the same thing, I would verify the bootloader is unlocked before posting it is.


----------



## ehedgecock

Is it possible to flash a backup of 330 that was made before installing MIUI. Not sure how the 2nd Init CWR will play with the stock rom, or will the flash replace it all? Anxious to try this out but at work with no SBF options if it goes crazy.


----------



## arturocald

Last night I was going to ask if it was unlocked lol. But I passed out, anyways wouldn't you need root to check if its unlocked? Or if your trying to install cm, change the kernal to a non motorola one?


----------



## ehedgecock

"arturocald said:


> Last night I was going to ask if it was unlocked lol. But I passed out, anyways wouldn't you need root to check if its unlocked? Or if your trying to install cm, change the kernal to a non motorola one?


You can just put CM7 or MIUI on the D1 with no kernel changes but as far as I know, we couldn't do it from stock recovery. Had to be running CWM to install unsigned firmware. CWM of course can be installed via rom manager once root is in place and someone makes any changes needed to work with the new bootloader I belive.

All but sure you couldn't flash a custom rom in stock recovery though.

Edit: Maybe unsigned isn't the correct term, but any non moto firmware.


----------



## arturocald

"ehedgecock said:


> You can just put CM7 or MIUI on the D1 with no kernel changes but as far as I know, we couldn't do it from stock recovery. Had to be running CWM to install unsigned firmware. CWM of course can be installed via rom manager once root is in place and someone makes any changes needed to work with the new bootloader I belive.
> 
> All but sure you couldn't flash a custom rom in stock recovery though.
> 
> Edit: Maybe unsigned isn't the correct term, but any non moto firmware.


the d1 didn't have a locked boatloader though, and it was a google experiance phone, meaning it was stock whatever. So the kernel was "freash".


----------



## ehedgecock

Did not know that. I thought it was a moto builded kernel. I know the BL was unlocked, but I know I always had to flash clockwork before I could successfuly flash a rom as they always failed under the stock recovery. Can't remember the error given at the time but I know they never worked. Can you flash on the atrix in stock recovery?


----------



## arturocald

"ehedgecock said:


> Did not know that. I thought it was a moto builded kernel. I know the BL was unlocked, but I know I always had to flash clockwork before I could successfuly flash a rom as they always failed under the stock recovery. Can't remember the error given at the time but I know they never worked. Can you flash on the atrix in stock recovery?


Yep it was unloocked. Hay ace what root methods have you looked at? I am downloading it right now


----------



## Gasai Yuno

If someone with Atrix can confirm that the logo changes its colour when you unlock the boot loader it would be pretty nice because I'm not at all sure about this, alas.


----------



## arturocald

"Gasai Yuno said:


> If someone with Atrix can confirm that the logo changes its colour when you unlock the boot loader it would be pretty nice because I'm not at all sure about this, alas.


When you update the Dx to gb it changes the logo to red and its not unlocked.


----------



## Byakushiki

If it is unlocked, I'm going to try to push SPrecovery to it. Wish me luck and hope I don't brick.

Crap. Gotta find the files first. If the bootloader is indeed unlocked, I'm putting my money on it being rootable via the old D1 method or similar if it's open bootloader. Also means a custom recovery will STICK and will turn on if you power up while holding X.


----------



## tgambitg

Has anyone flashed this yet?

Quick questions:

Does this update blur?
Has anyone tried the Car Dock app yet? is it still the crappy one that comes with the D2G?
It's 2.3.3 correct?


----------



## arturocald

"Byakushiki said:


> If it is unlocked, I'm going to try to push SPrecovery to it. Wish me luck and hope I don't brick.
> 
> Crap. Gotta find the files first. If the bootloader is indeed unlocked, I'm putting my money on it being rootable via the old D1 method or similar if it's open bootloader. Also means a custom recovery will STICK and will turn on if you power up while holding X.


You don't need to root before pushing a custom recovery? And I don't think it would be the same since this is a new version of android + new/different bootloader?


----------



## Gasai Yuno

arturocald said:


> When you update the Dx to gb it changes the logo to red and its not unlocked.


Well I guess this answers the question then.

The rumours aren't to be trusted.


----------



## ehedgecock

Ace flashed it and has been fairly silent since then.... maybe its the update from skynet and its taken over his household.


----------



## arturocald

"ehedgecock said:


> Ace flashed it and has been fairly silent since then.... maybe its the update from skynet and its taken over his household.


Rotflol


----------



## Byakushiki

Nope. SPRecovery is pushed to the phone via rsd. It's a tried and trued method for my OG Droid, so I'm giving it a shot. I'll tell you guys if it works once someone confirms you can sbf back. Unless Ace decided to try this when he read it


----------



## arturocald

"Byakushiki said:


> Nope. SPRecovery is pushed to the phone via rsd. It's a tried and trued method for my OG Droid, so I'm giving it a shot. I'll tell you guys if it works once someone confirms you can sbf back.


Lol I'm waiting on the same thing to flash it.
Good luck though hope it works


----------



## aceoyame

Oh ill be doing more later


----------



## ehedgecock

"aceoyame said:


> Oh ill be doing more later


Well, at least you held the machines at bay long enough to get out this message.


----------



## Kickasz23

wheres the option to donate first born?


----------



## ras0787

I may trade in my DX for a D2G now lol


----------



## Kickasz23

sell you mine lolz


----------



## swirly

any word on the root yeat??


----------



## aceoyame

Anyone find out if its really unlocked yet?


----------



## Byakushiki

Does sbf go through? I'm about to restore to blur and then flash, then try to push SPRecovery to it, followed by the D1 root update.

Pretty simple to remove bootstrap recovery if you're wondering why I'm not sbfing.


----------



## ehedgecock

I'll be trying it here in about 2 hours. Ace, does it seem stable and worth being stuck on if sbf won't work?


----------



## kellex

Anyone have screenshots or anything? Would love to get a post up, but do not own a D2G.


----------



## Byakushiki

I'm gonna film flashing it using D1 cam, then upload to youtube. So you guys will find out first hand, at my expense, if you can sbf back or not. I'm gambling on you can though, since DX and D2 can sbf back.


----------



## ehedgecock

"Byakushiki said:


> I'm gonna film flashing it using D1 cam, then upload to youtube. So you guys will find out first hand, at my expense, if you can sbf back or not. I'm gambling on you can though, since DX and D2 can sbf back.


D2 didn't get a BL update with its leak so sbfing still worked. When DX got updated I thought early adopters got screwed with no root and no way back....

Go forth McFly, but if you have no plutonium, you can't generate the 1.21 gigawatts to get back! Best of luck to ya, if ya beat me to it. I'm rushing home to try.


----------



## x13thangelx

someone that has flashed this and has adb setup hit me up on gtalk, [email protected] need someone to test something. Wont brick anything, i promise.


----------



## Stam2000

"x13thangelx said:


> someone that has flashed this and has adb setup hit me up on gtalk, [email protected] need someone to test something. Wont brick anything, i promise.


I will when my wife gets home. I have her replacement d2g here but no battery


----------



## x13thangelx

oh and mirror link for dl

http://x13thangelx.synik4l.net/leak.7z


----------



## phrir1

"x13thangelx said:


> oh and mirror link for dl
> 
> http://x13thangelx.synik4l.net/leak.7z


Thank you I have been waiting for someone to throw one up....

PHRI

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## Byakushiki

It's time. I'm going to start now, need a minute since clockwork's freezing up on me when restoring. Once that's done though, going to start filming.

Something went wrong removing bootstrap, it's still kicking out the update. Resuming in a bit...


----------



## swirly

x13thangelx said:


> someone that has flashed this and has adb setup hit me up on gtalk, [email protected] need someone to test something. Wont brick anything, i promise.


im down... what ya got??


----------



## x13thangelx

swirly said:


> im down... what ya got??


gtalk me.... too much to try to explain in a forum post


----------



## arturocald

"Byakushiki said:


> It's time. I'm going to start now, need a minute since clockwork's freezing up on me when restoring. Once that's done though, going to start filming.
> 
> Something went wrong removing bootstrap, it's still kicking out the update. Resuming in a bit...


Dude just wait to find out if you can sbf back. Or test if you can sbf back yourself. And then try this


----------



## Asphyx

Well if the BL is unlocked it might require doing something else (prob via ADB or some other file flash) to actually unlock it!

I would think it's not unlocked and the red logo is just the new color used on Moto's GB releases.

Even if this did have a way to unlock the bootloader, they would not unlock it on first flash, We would have to do something else to get it to unlocked state, Maybe thats possible I can't say!

Now maybe once folks like TBH have had a chance to play with this we will find the Unlock procedure but thats still only half the battle.
Next step would be in creating a cusom kernel to flash with it! LOL


----------



## x13thangelx

Asphyx said:


> Well if the BL is unlocked it might require doing something else (prob via ADB or some other file flash) to actually unlock it!
> 
> I would think it's not unlocked and the red logo is just the new color used on Moto's GB releases.
> 
> Even if this did have a way to unlock the bootloader, they would not unlock it on first flash, We would have to do something else to get it to unlocked state, Maybe thats possible I can't say!
> 
> Now maybe once folks like TBH have had a chance to play with this we will find the Unlock procedure but thats still only half the battle.
> Next step would be in creating a cusom kernel to flash with it! LOL


Thats basically why i needed someone on gb with adb 

I know what /should/ work to unlock it but its still flashing (long ass flash) so cant test it...


----------



## Asphyx

x13thangelx said:


> Thats basically why i needed someone on gb with adb
> 
> I know what /should/ work to unlock it but its still flashing (long ass flash) so cant test it...


If I wasn't working today I would get on GTalk and help you out...Bad day for me to be playing with my phone though! LOL


----------



## x13thangelx

Stock Recovery changed..... instead of search hold both vol up/down to get the menu to show. To accept have to use the enter button now.


----------



## swirly

had a problem installing...??


----------



## Gasai Yuno

> @P3Droid
> P3Droid
> D2G: u can sbf back from 4.5.606
> 6 minutes ago via TweetDeck




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/105707964937158657


----------



## Byakushiki

Beat me to it. I'm having problems on it so I'm going to be sbfing back.

Oh and if anyone was wondering how my attempt to push SPRecovery went
Critical Error:
1337
510B

I'll have a video up later, it's being a pain to upload.


----------



## x13thangelx

Bootloader didnt change which means 2 things.... Can sbf back and its still locked


----------



## swirly

how do you install??


----------



## x13thangelx

swirly said:


> how do you install??


unzip the file, rename the zip file inside to update.zip then copy both files (update.zip and the .crc file inside) to the root of the sd card (have to be on stock unrooted 2.4.330), boot into stock recovery, wipe data/cache, select apply sdcard:update.zip, reboot


----------



## x13thangelx

kellex said:


> Anyone have screenshots or anything? Would love to get a post up, but do not own a D2G.


What do you want? Not screenshots but pics from my d1

http://img839.imageshack.us/img839/8852/img20110822134220.jpg


----------



## aceoyame

I will be doing more in about an hour. I have been doing some work around the house and watching my son. Wife will be taking over though.


----------



## rusty815

i dont think you need the crc file, i updated just fine without it, im currently running the update, its pretty good, i love the new blur, i can confirm though that gingerbreak does not work, were going to have to wait on P3 for a rooted version.


----------



## tgambitg

x13thangelx said:


> What do you want? Not screenshots but pics from my d1
> 
> http://img839.imageshack.us/img839/8852/img20110822134220.jpg


Could you open up the car dock app for me? is it the same old crappy D2G one?

And do we get the black notification bar that all the cool GB kids have?


----------



## aceoyame

tgambitg said:


> Could you open up the car dock app for me? is it the same old crappy D2G one?
> 
> And do we get the black notification bar that all the cool GB kids have?


Yep, our leak is actually newer than DX build.


----------



## Byakushiki

No, it's the blur blue one. Looks quite nice, and they even threw in the D3's animated screen rotation transitions.


----------



## aceoyame

I meant that as in it should have a newer app


----------



## tgambitg

aceoyame said:


> Yep, our leak is actually newer than DX build.





Byakushiki said:


> No, it's the blur blue one. Looks quite nice, and they even threw in the D3's animated screen rotation transitions.


Ok... I'm taking the plunge then.... and I'm going to live on the edge and just apply it just like a real OTA update... no cache wiping... no data wiping... Hey... someone has to right? and I'll report back if I have any errors due to that... Hell... the worst that can happen is I need to SBF back right?


----------



## aceoyame

tgambitg said:


> Ok... I'm taking the plunge then.... and I'm going to live on the edge and just apply it just like a real OTA update... no cache wiping... no data wiping... Hey... someone has to right? and I'll report back if I have any errors due to that... Hell... the worst that can happen is I need to SBF back right?


 Yep that is the worst. I Wonder why recovery changed if bootloader is still locked. Maybe a later build will unlock it.


----------



## x13thangelx

tgambitg said:


> Could you open up the car dock app for me? is it the same old crappy D2G one?
> 
> And do we get the black notification bar that all the cool GB kids have?


Idk how it compares to the old one but here ya go....

http://img823.imageshack.us/img823/8817/img20110822135934.jpg

And nope... We go the blue gingerblur one (which i actually kinda like)


----------



## arturocald

"aceoyame said:


> Yep that is the worst. I Wonder why recovery changed if bootloader is still locked. Maybe a later build will unlock it.


Maybe the official ota lol


----------



## tgambitg

x13thangelx said:


> Idk how it compares to the old one but here ya go....
> 
> http://img823.imageshack.us/img823/8817/img20110822135934.jpg
> 
> And nope... We go the blue gingerblur one (which i actually kinda like)


ugh... it IS the crappy one... I love the stock Google one... but oh well.. there are alternatives out there.


----------



## x13thangelx

aceoyame said:


> I Wonder why recovery changed if bootloader is still locked.


Iirc it changed for the other GB leaks too.... could be wrong though.


----------



## Asphyx

Gasai Yuno said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/105707964937158657


LOL I Instigated that tweet...

P3 Says you can SBF back so in THAT sense the BL is unlocked but it is still locked for all intents and purposes as far as flashing custom goes.


----------



## aceoyame

FYI more confirmation you can SBF back https://twitter.com/#!/Team_Black_Hat


----------



## Byakushiki

Here's something fishy I found in running services by the way
Data Collector Service 1.9MB
1 process and 1 service
DataCleanRuleChecker

Thanks for letting me know you're spying on me Moto.


----------



## xcodybx

how about some how to videos so I can direct some people???


----------



## sixstringedmatt

Does this build have toggles in the notification bar?


----------



## Byakushiki

Video is live of it installing. I'll get another one of it up and running in a moment.
VIDEO OF INSTALL HERE.


----------



## xcodybx

since I'm at work I can do anything on my computer.....
do you HAVE to be plugged in for any reason?


----------



## Byakushiki

Another video will be up in 10-20 minutes, patience. This one will be of Blur being used, and what it looks like.


----------



## tgambitg

xcodybx said:


> since I'm at work I can do anything on my computer.....
> do you HAVE to be plugged in for any reason?


You do not have to be plugged into a computer, except to dump the update.zip to your SD card... however, it is a good idea to keep power plugged into it while you are flashing, so it doesn't die during the flashing process.


----------



## x13thangelx

sixstringedmatt said:


> Does this build have toggles in the notification bar?


Nope


----------



## tgambitg

Byakushiki said:


> Another video will be up in 10-20 minutes, patience. This one will be of Blur being used, and what it looks like.


Awesome, you rock man.


----------



## x13thangelx

tgambitg said:


> however, it is a good idea to keep power plugged into it while you are flashing, so it doesn't die during the flashing process.


Not true.... It doesnt charge in bootloader or recovery modes...


----------



## tgambitg

x13thangelx said:


> Not true.... It doesnt charge in bootloader or recovery modes...


It doesn't charge, but it will accept outside power, instead of pulling from the battery.


----------



## marcjc

Anyone with the leak installed see a problem with USB to computer not charging their phone?

For me USB connects and I can change the connection type to charge only, but the power symbol does not have the charging indicator.


----------



## tgambitg

Hmm... did the D2G Camera App have a panorama option before? I don't remember it having one....


----------



## Vashypooh

Root still available on this build, or is it lost in the transition?


----------



## arturocald

tgambitg said:


> Hmm... did the D2G Camera App have a panorama option before? I don't remember it having one....


it didnt, wow thats freakn awesome lol you know what they should have done.... enabled 720p on this *****! its possible but moto is dumb.


----------



## MeHappy

Would help a lot if people would try the common ways of rooting and report back (z4, gingerbreak, the thousands of ways manually,etc)


----------



## Byakushiki

Root unavailable at the moment, but 2nd video is up!




Battery manager keeps fcing on me by the way.
You'll notice the lovely screen rotations. And yes, I somehow borked it into making me do a factory reset. Dunno how even.


----------



## essjayessone

Even if you are running (mostly) stock Froyo, if you have removed any of the required bloatware, the patch check will fail.

Mine bombed out at CityID, so I'm going to revert to stock completely, then try again.


----------



## swirly

Byakushiki said:


> Root unavailable at the moment, but 2nd video is up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Battery manager keeps fcing on me by the way.
> You'll notice the lovely screen rotations. And yes, I somehow borked it into making me do a factory reset. Dunno how even.


first instructional vid was good, still stuck on how to install it??


----------



## Byakushiki

(Optional) Restore to a backup you have on blur
SBF on top of it, don't wipe data, just wipe cache(DO WIPE data too if you only sbf)
Install zip.
Reboot.
Activate phone again.


----------



## tgambitg

Flashed without cache or data wipe... after 2-3 reboots, everything is running amazingly smoothly. Transitions are nice, the camera app now has Panoramic, Self Shot, and Multi Shot modes... So far I'm liking it, running a Quadrant on it now to see how much performance increases....


----------



## arturocald

i think i will just wait for the rooted version


----------



## blumpkinblake

swirly said:


> first instructional vid was good, still stuck on how to install it??


Here's how I did it, SBF to .33 build, download new file, remove the big file from leak.7z ,rename it to update.zip, then install it

I didn't even boot the phone up after SBFing, just straight up installed the update


----------



## arturocald

blumpkinblake said:


> Here's how I did it, SBF to .33 build, download new file, rename it to update.zip, then install it
> 
> I didn't even boot the phone up after SBFing, just straight up installed the update


wait what?


----------



## blumpkinblake

All the instructions are in the first post. Just read it step by step and it WILL work


----------



## swirly

dig thanx and got it! appreciate it~


----------



## Gasai Yuno

tgambitg said:


> Hmm... did the D2G Camera App have a panorama option before? I don't remember it having one....


It does on my stock 2.4.330.


----------



## Gasai Yuno

tgambitg said:


> Flashed without cache or data wipe... after 2-3 reboots, everything is running amazingly smoothly. Transitions are nice, the camera app now has Panoramic, Self Shot, and Multi Shot modes... So far I'm liking it, running a Quadrant on it now to see how much performance increases....


Guys, I'm sorry but I'm running 2.4.330 and here's a screenshot from the stock camera app on it:
View attachment 1254​


----------



## tgambitg

Gasai Yuno said:


> Guys, I'm sorry but I'm running 2.4.330 and here's a screenshot from the stock camera app on it:
> View attachment 1936​


Thanks... I guess I never just checked it before...


----------



## tgambitg

View attachment 1255


Quadrant Score after the update...


----------



## hgrimberg

So if the Bootloader is unlocked now, can we change the radio and for example put the radio from the Milestone 2 on our Droid 2 Global? (This way we make the phone works better on a GSM network which is the big problem the D2G has)


----------



## VonTenia

A quick word to say I'm running this leaked version since this morning and everything good so far.
The best thing is I use to have a lot of troubles with my network that is a GSM Canadian operator with frequent signal losses (even with custom roms or CM7), and since this update my connection is amazingly stable. I hope it'll stay like this :android-smile:


----------



## phrir1

"hgrimberg said:


> So if the Bootloader is unlocked now, can we change the radio and for example put the radio from the Milestone 2 on our Droid 2 Global? (This way we make the phone works better on a GSM network which is the big problem the D2G has)


The BL is not unlocked....

PHRI

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## lawless21

I did everything in the first post! everything seems to be working fine except I can t access my SDcard! HELP!


----------



## Byakushiki

Bootloader is not unlocked. Video a few pages back proves it, if it were unlocked, pushing custom recovery would have gone through. Pushing SPRecovery via sbf actually caused a (not-so) critical error.


----------



## thisme60

I followed the instructions, yet when my droid turns on from hold x and power i get a yellow caution with a ! in the middle, phone just sits, have to remove battery to reset it. any help appreciated


----------



## easye

thisme60 said:


> I followed the instructions, yet when my droid turns on from hold x and power i get a yellow caution with a ! in the middle, phone just sits, have to remove battery to reset it. any help appreciated


Press Search button on physical keyboard.


----------



## x13thangelx

Byakushiki said:


> Bootloader is not unlocked. Video a few pages back proves it, if it were unlocked, pushing custom recovery would have gone through. Pushing SPRecovery via sbf actually caused a (not-so) critical error.


maybe, maybe not.... Fastboot would have worked and it didnt which deffinately proves it..... along with it being the same bootloader....


----------



## slimpirudude

Any chance of finding a way to unlock it tho?? That would be awesome! Just some wishful thinking lol. But big thanks to ace 13th, p3droid tbh and EVERYONE who made this possible


----------



## thisme60

easye said:


> Press Search button on physical keyboard.


thank you, now it says signature verification failed, prob should just wait for the ota


----------



## ehedgecock

At least we have Gingerbread and the new blur. I have had trouble with both CM7 and MIUI and would rather sit on stock GB than stock Froyo. Gonna flash and see what all doesnt work.

Mainly wondering if the social networking apps don't crash out randomly like they did on the D2 leak. Really like them but couldnt swipe through more than five post before it dropped out.


----------



## swirly

Rooting would be awesome!

any leads on that??


----------



## Asphyx

I think we are messing upand confusing two sets of UNLOCKS here regarding the bootloader...

First off you have to know that most OTA updates of GB from Moto lock the unit so you can not SBF back to an old version. (ie .29 or .33)
This is NOT the case with this leak hence the confusion with regards to it being UNLOCKED. You CAN flash back to older SBF with this.

But the bootloader itself is still as locked as it ever was meaning we can't flash custom Kernel or change the radio etc..etc...
So the Bootloader is still LOCKED, It's just not GB Locked! We can flash old SBFs if we want to go back.

That said maybe there is an unlock routine hidden away somewhere in there that we haven't found yet, My first guess would be NO it's not there. Time will tell.
I hope that solves some of the confusion about what is meant by this leak being UNLOCKED.

All it means is we can flash back to older SBFs which was not possible in the past with GB releases for Moto Units.


----------



## leobg

hgrimberg said:


> So if the Bootloader is unlocked now, can we change the radio and for example put the radio from the Milestone 2 on our Droid 2 Global? (This way we make the phone works better on a GSM network which is the big problem the D2G has)


BL is still locked. But if it gets unlocked we can flash unsigned radio images and such are available for D2G and based on what I hear they aren't provider locked and behave much better than our stock one. No matter what - you cannot flash Milestone2 baseband since chips are different - it will not work.

On the positive side - the new update comes with new baseband - so chances are it works better. I am going to wait TBH to release the rooted update and then test (simply don't want to SBF twice for nothing..)


----------



## x13thangelx

swirly said:


> Rooting would be awesome!
> 
> any leads on that??


None of the exploits i know of work (rageagainstthecage, psneuter, or GingerBreak)....


----------



## x13thangelx

P3 does it again.... http://twitter.com/#!/P3Droid/status/105774149628203008


----------



## Dark Cricket

P3Droid P3Droid
To use the patched update you must be on rooted 330 with bootstrap.


----------



## swirly

x13thangelx said:


> P3 does it again.... http://twitter.com/#!/P3Droid/status/105774149628203008


so whats does that mean??


----------



## x13thangelx

swirly said:


> so whats does that mean??


That means that in ~45 minutes we should have rooted GB.


----------



## slimpirudude

And we can be on stock. 330 rooted with clockwork? Do I have to unfreeze bloat? Then wipe cache and update or data wipe too? Sorry for the questions, I'm just curious.


----------



## x13thangelx

slimpirudude said:


> And we can be on stock. 330 rooted with clockwork? Do I have to unfreeze bloat? Then wipe cache and update or data wipe too? Sorry for the questions, I'm just curious.


Unfreeze, yes..... cache/data most likely.


----------



## donelwero

Woah, that was really fast. I went into my usual forums just to see that GB leak was out, now just hours laters we are getting ir rooted? Awesome!


----------



## Digital Cha0s

slimpirudude said:


> Any chance of finding a way to unlock it tho?? That would be awesome! Just some wishful thinking lol. But big thanks to ace 13th, p3droid tbh and EVERYONE who made this possible


Gottta be the best news I have ever heard coming home form work!!!!!! Thanks to all who have put any effort into this at all!!! I love you all like brothers from other mothers!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hgrimberg

VonTenia said:


> A quick word to say I'm running this leaked version since this morning and everything good so far.
> The best thing is I use to have a lot of troubles with my network that is a GSM Canadian operator with frequent signal losses (even with custom roms or CM7), and since this update my connection is amazingly stable. I hope it'll stay like this :android-smile:


The Baseband version of the radio was also updated? So maybe they fixed the famous GSM stability issues that started with 2.4.330


----------



## showtimexxx95

Okay, I was wondering, has anyone else had this issue... I sbfed back to stock 2.4.33 and did the update.zip unrooted and everything works great except... My apps don't redownload in the market like usual. I signed in wiped data/cache and yet it still didn't restore my apps from the market. Any ideas would be greatly appreciated.:smile3:


----------



## hgrimberg

leobg said:


> BL is still locked. But if it gets unlocked we can flash unsigned radio images and such are available for D2G and based on what I hear they aren't provider locked and behave much better than our stock one. No matter what - you cannot flash Milestone2 baseband since chips are different - it will not work.
> 
> On the positive side - the new update comes with new baseband - so chances are it works better. I am going to wait TBH to release the rooted update and then test (simply don't want to SBF twice for nothing..)


Did you try with the dirty version for unlocking the sim card for AT&T that Cellzealot released at http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1057064&page=3 if that helps with the GSM stability issues? And do you know if this Radiocomm hack will be possible with this leaked Gingerbread?


----------



## essjayessone

I'm well on my way. I SBF'd back to stock .33 and now am updating to the GB version. I'm sure it's just a matter of time until I'll be able to root it after the fact


----------



## Crocadile

Finally! I'm so eager to try it, but I gotta know that it's at least as stable as stock Froyo. I'll gvie it a few days.


----------



## showtimexxx95

Crocadile it is more stable than stock froyo.


----------



## Byakushiki

It's definitely more stable. No more lockscreen reboots, they streamlined the slider to not eat up the cpu for no reason. Even unrooted, very stable and quick. On par with custom roms? Yes.


----------



## showtimexxx95

Byakushiki, did you have an issue where your apps didn't download from your gmail in the market?


----------



## ehedgecock

"showtimexxx95 said:


> Byakushiki, did you have an issue where your apps didn't download from your gmail in the market?


I believe its because of this being Gingerbread vs Froyo. When I had my D2 it was the same on its leak.


----------



## Byakushiki

No, my apps carried over from Froyo. I simply sbf'd on top of a blur nandroid backup I had, so all settings and apps stuck.


----------



## showtimexxx95

Hey guys i'm pretty sure p3droid released the 2 part update. I pasted his tweet.

P3DroidP3Droid

D2G: 1)b stock .330 with bootstrap 2)dload pt 1&2 3)use CWR 4)Install pt 1 & then pt 2 w/o leaving recovery 4)reboot phone

8 minutes ago


----------



## swirly

showtimexxx95 said:


> Hey guys i'm pretty sure p3droid released the 2 part update. I pasted his tweet.
> 
> P3DroidP3Droid
> 
> D2G: 1)b stock .330 with bootstrap 2)dload pt 1&2 3)use CWR 4)Install pt 1 & then pt 2 w/o leaving recovery 4)reboot phone
> 
> 8 minutes ago


That makes no since at all....???


----------



## MeHappy

Makes sense to me, what don't you get?


----------



## showtimexxx95

Rofl it confused me at first but once you attempt to read it it's simple. Basically it means p3droid made a 2 part update that you use in clockwork mod recovery. You clear data/cache then flash part 1 then flash part 2 then reboot. That's pretty much what his tweet is explaining.


----------



## Kickasz23

is there a link?


----------



## showtimexxx95

Oh and forgot to say you must be on rooted stock 2.4.330.


----------



## swirly

so where is part 2??


----------



## showtimexxx95

Kickasz23, I haven't been able to find a link, i'm assuming p3droid put it into the team black hat app.


----------



## xcodybx

ok.... so after this I shouldn't go back to stock?


----------



## showtimexxx95

Cody please explain what "this" is referring to.


----------



## xcodybx

since i'm rooted can I just go into clock work mod and do the update there?


----------



## xcodybx

i'm on cm7.
and it says the version is 2.3.5.


----------



## showtimexxx95

Well, first off, if you mean the leaked update by ace then no. But if you mean the 2 part update that is being or has been released by p3droid and team black hat then you first need to sbf back to stock 2.4.330 then reroot then install clockwork mod recovery, then install part 1 then part 2 of p3droid's rooted 2 part update.


----------



## terryrook

xcodybx said:


> since i'm rooted can I just go into clock work mod and do the update there?


Yes, you flash them both in clockwork


----------



## showtimexxx95

Oh, you're on cm7 then you need to sbf like I said then follow the rest of my instructions.


----------



## terryrook

showtimexxx95 said:


> Well, first off, if you mean the leaked update by ace then no. But if you mean the 2 part update that is being or has been released by p3droid and team black hat then you first need to sbf back to stock 2.4.330 then reroot then install clockwork mod recovery, then install part 1 then part 2 of p3droid's rooted 2 part update.


exactly


----------



## showtimexxx95

Terry if he tries flashing on cm7 there's a good chance of a bootloop.


----------



## showtimexxx95

Oh and thanks ace for the leak.


----------



## aceoyame

I'm sad. Not one person has donated anything lol


----------



## showtimexxx95

Well I would but I currently am in search of a job. God it's hard to find a job when you're young.


----------



## showtimexxx95

Everyone add to Ace's rep or you will die in seven days.


----------



## aceoyame

showtimexxx95 said:


> Well I would but I currently am in search of a job. God it's hard to find a job when you're young.


I actually have a lot of experience, but i've only been looking for 3 weeks. Only two interviews... It sucks living in Iowa.


----------



## showtimexxx95

You should come to Jersey, has very nice views(sluts).


----------



## xcodybx

ace you should be receiving something soon.
sorry it's not much......


----------



## showtimexxx95

Ace, any news on if the 2 part update is in the tbh app?


----------



## aceoyame

xcodybx said:


> ace you should be receiving something soon.
> sorry it's not much......


Anything helps. Not asking for a lot, more or less just a little for my time. It took a lot to get this, since moto wasn't saying a damn word. I was a part of the "soak test" back in june even and I haven't heard anything... so they really were going to wait a long time.


----------



## aceoyame

showtimexxx95 said:


> Ace, any news on if the 2 part update is in the tbh app?


Going to find out.

Edit: It is, time for someone to leak the zips lulz.


----------



## showtimexxx95

Thanks man.


----------



## showtimexxx95

Oh and everyone should spread the name "rootzwiki" around because it's not a well known site but it is by far the best.


----------



## fatihx

so it seems rooted version coming from p3droid soon, omg it s already at tbh app


----------



## justice060

Where in Iowa? You look at Rockwell in Cedar Rapids?


aceoyame said:


> I actually have a lot of experience, but i've only been looking for 3 weeks. Only two interviews... It sucks living in Iowa.


----------



## showtimexxx95

Fatihx, that's what i've been saying for almost an hour <_<


----------



## aceoyame

justice060 said:


> Where in Iowa? You look at Rockwell in Cedar Rapids?


Not yet, I used to work at NCS Pearson out in IA City up until a few weeks ago. I live around Davenport


----------



## showtimexxx95

Ace is going to be stalked now.


----------



## aceoyame

Going to be stalked by creepers from moto lol. Actually i'm surprised I haven't heard anything from them yet. I even have my moto owners account still.


----------



## showtimexxx95

Everyone join in and stalk Ace. Okay where the hell is Iowa anyways?


----------



## kevdliu

How's the battery life?


----------



## showtimexxx95

...^_^...


----------



## showtimexxx95

Kev the battery life should be better than stock froyo since it's stock gingerblur.


----------



## Kumori Ookami

Ace, thanks, I'll donate for your work but it wont be till I get paid on friday. I feel for you on the Unemployment thing, but things will get better, hopefully...


----------



## aceoyame

It is much appreciated. Thanks for anyone wanting to help out it is much appreciated. I do my best to help you all out!


----------



## easye

Yeah man I am broke as well but donated a lil som som.


----------



## showtimexxx95

Okay it's been confirmed the 2 part update by p3droid is in the tbh app.


----------



## showtimexxx95

It is indeed rooted gingerblur.


----------



## kevdliu

O comon do I have to buy tbh?


----------



## showtimexxx95

Oh and to not confuse anyone when I say gingerblur I mean the new blur which is blue and comes in motorola's version of gingerbread.


----------



## showtimexxx95

Well Kev that is entirely up to you.


----------



## aceoyame

lol I have next to no money on my debit card. Can't even afford tbh app. Just asked if I can send p3 money from my paypal in exchange for the zips or the tbh apk.


----------



## justice060

kevdliu said:


> O comon do I have to buy tbh?


I can't find tbh in the market. Not sure where to find it.


----------



## showtimexxx95

Ace, I am going to attempt to send you a pm.


----------



## Crocadile

Ok... oh lord help me... but I'm installing GB now. I installed CM7 on my NookColor pretty easily, but this is far more stressful. I really hope this doesn't screw my phone up. Sooooo nervous. Ahhh.

ACEOYAME - If this work, I might just have to donate to ya. I don't know what that entails exactly though as I don't have a Paypal account. I don't suppose you have an app on the market place I could buy, do you? That would be a lot easier for me.

Ahhh... so nervous!


----------



## showtimexxx95

Oh and I sent you a friends request Ace.


----------



## aceoyame

It should work, just get to .330 with no recovery or anything extra and then install it. I am not an app developer... really that is the only way I have to donate is paypal but I can set up another method if someone needs one.


----------



## showtimexxx95

Hey Ace, please take a sec to read my pm.


----------



## Crocadile

Your troubles are solved Ace... just put together an Android Wallpaper collection, put it on the market place, and link to it for everyone here. That way anyone can easily donate to you with their Google account instead. Kinda corny I know, but hey if it helps you out, right?

I got the Red Moto logo, waiting for Droid logo to go away, getting VERY nervous.


----------



## xcodybx

Why must i wipe all my data when returning to stock!??!?!!
='[


----------



## MinDtripS

ok i cant get into my sd card on my computer someone give a brotha a hand


----------



## showtimexxx95

Crocadile if it bootloops just pull the battery go into stock recovery by hold the x while powering up then hit the up and down volume buttons at the same time. Then you will be in the stock recovery. Use the up and down volume buttons to go up and down and the enter button to well click the options. Wipe data then wipe cache then reboot. Sorry for the long response i'm a bit tired.


----------



## kr3n

You can pay tbh with PayPal on their site just fyi.


----------



## showtimexxx95

MinDtripS if you are having troubles with your sd card showing up on your computer use an adapter. Here is a link to the one I sometimes use because it came with an micro sd card I brought. http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=1C5Y5JW7EE2MAXV0YZWN


----------



## xcodybx

factory resets make me cry.


----------



## MinDtripS

when i connect my phone it says i dont have the driver or something like that idont think its my sd card messin up


----------



## xcodybx

i should've put the gb on my sd card first before doing all this "going back to stock stuff" should I?


----------



## showtimexxx95

Oh well... if you have ever performed an sbf before you should already have the drivers. If not google sbf for droid 2 global.


----------



## showtimexxx95

Well guys, I am currently taking a little break because I am going to go to the gym for the next hour by guys and Ace please get back to me about the private message.


----------



## Crocadile

Holy crap it worked! I didn't bother wiping my data either:
1) I had to undo the bloatware apk renaming I did as root.
2) I pulled my SD card with all my goodies on it, and put in the card I use strictly for flashing my NookColor
3) I followed Ace's instructions, waited why my blood pressure went up
4) After the red Droid logo, it asked me if I wanted to use Launcher Pro or Setup. I clicked Setup, it reboot and I got more nervous, but now everything is fine.
5) I put back my normal SD card, so far all seems well, icons, preferences, apps all where I left them. I'm either incredibly lucky, or the $hit has not hit the fan yet. LOL

ACE - you are awesome. I've been reading how various folks have contacted Moto and Verizon about GB for D2G, and everyone keeps saying "It's not gonna happen". Wow I'm glad I joined this forum. You put up something on Marketplace and I promise you a donation.


----------



## MinDtripS

i fear you underestimate my nubsauce amigo....i use my phone for music games and porn....and waiting for gb....


----------



## aceoyame

Crocadile said:


> Holy crap it worked! I didn't bother wiping my data either:
> 1) I had to undo the bloatware apk renaming I did as root.
> 2) I pulled my SD card with all my goodies on it, and put in the card I use strictly for flashing my NookColor
> 3) I followed Ace's instructions, waited why my blood pressure went up
> 4) After the red Droid logo, it asked me if I wanted to use Launcher Pro or Setup. I clicked Setup, it reboot and I got more nervous, but now everything is fine.
> 5) I put back my normal SD card, so far all seems well, icons, preferences, apps all where I left them. I'm either incredibly lucky, or the $hit has not hit the fan yet. LOL
> 
> ACE - you are awesome. I've been reading how various folks have contacted Moto and Verizon about GB for D2G, and everyone keeps saying "It's not gonna happen". Wow I'm glad I joined this forum. You put up something on Marketplace and I promise you a donation.


I wish I knew how to develop apps =( I am not a programmer really at all... just a guy who knows his way around 7 zip, linux/android and servers lol


----------



## MinDtripS

once it sbfs it will have the driver?


----------



## Crocadile

aceoyame said:


> I wish I knew how to develop apps =( I am not a programmer really at all... just a guy who knows his way around 7 zip, linux/android and servers lol


Ace - you can zip up some wallpapers and call it good on the market. I'll be your first sale of the night.


----------



## aceoyame

Yeah but I have to pay to become a developer first and then I think I have to get it signed and what not.

Edit: Yay someone bought my desktop... now for someone to buy my laptop and I have rent lol. That leaves me with old parts that will be sitting inside of a cardboard box until I get a job. Unemployment is waaay to slow to kick in.


----------



## kevdliu

"aceoyame said:


> Yeah but I have to pay to become a developer first and then I think I have to get it signed and what not.


Its not that hard ace. I just published my first app yesterday and I only started learning five days ago. For the signings and stuff its all automatic.


----------



## Crocadile

aceoyame said:


> Yeah but I have to pay to become a developer first and then I think I have to get it signed and what not.


Damn... I didn't know that. I guess Google needs to get their cut. :-(

Let me get back to you on the donation. I frigin hate Paypal though, I wish their was another way.


----------



## MinDtripS

ace how do i put the file on my sd.... please sweet jesus help me out


----------



## kevdliu

Ace you can create a blank app with the word donation in it and price it. I am pretty sure you will get more than $25


----------



## JustAnotherAndroidUser

I can't seem to get the update to work. I performed a factory reset both from within the Android settings and within the android system recovery screen. I even tried after reactivating the phone with Verizon after the factory data reset.

Thoughts on a fix? I did have it rooted before (only z4root no 3rd party roms), but I figured the data reset would clear that.

The zip file checked out just fine against the crc file.

Screen output: (I retyped it so there may be small typos. Also the assert function had a long hex string which I shortened to xxx.

E:Can't open /cache/recovery/command
E:Can't open /cache/recovery/caller

-- Install from sdcard...
.Finding update package...
.Opening update package...
.Verifying update package...
..............................................
.Installing update...
.Verifying current system...
..............................................
assert failed: apply_patch_check("/system/lib/libGLESv1_CM.so", "xxxx").
.E:Error in /sdcard/update.zip
(Status 7)
..Installation aborted.
.............

About phone:
System version: Version2.4.330.A956.Verizon.en.US


----------



## aceoyame

To put the file on your sd card go to your usb settings and enable mass storage or data connectivity / whatever it is called and then save it there. It is inside the .7z file so you will need to open that and then extract it somewhere on your computer. Rename it to update.zip and save it to the SD card.


----------



## MinDtripS

do i just save it where all my other phone files are or is there an sd card folder by itself


----------



## joshontech

ok so i renamed it update.zip and put it on the root of my sdcard and i went to recovery and it said (no such file/directory) why is it telling me this?


----------



## essjayessone

JustAnotherAndroidUser said:


> I can't seem to get the update to work. I performed a factory reset both from within the Android settings and within the android system recovery screen. I even tried after reactivating the phone with Verizon after the factory data reset.


You're still going to need to flash back to .33, it looks like something necessary got removed. I'm not quite sure what that particular file is, but if one's gone, chances are more than one is gone.

So take a deep breath (you can always re-root your phone if you go back to .33), do the SBF recovery, and then follow the standard update procedures.


----------



## Byakushiki

If you're on windows, there might be a hidden extension. Disable hidden extensions, your file may have been named update.zip.zip


----------



## Golf4Life

"joshontech said:


> ok so i renamed it update.zip and put it on the root of my sdcard and i went to recovery and it said (no such file/directory) why is it telling me this?


You need to name it just update and nothing more.... ur computer is adding the .zip after it when it transfers

Edit: so disregard since it was stated already


----------



## Crocadile

For anyone having trouble with their sd card, i know my card was formatted with Clockwork Recovery, and imaged with Win32DiskImager. It's the same card I use when flashing my NookColor, and I never use it for anything but flashing/updating roms. It specially formats the SD card in a special Linux/Android friendly manner. I hope that helps:

http://www.clockworkmod.com/recovery_images.html


----------



## joshontech

thank you thats what was wrong i could rename it with my phones files app thank you so much!


----------



## JustAnotherAndroidUser

essjayessone said:


> You're still going to need to flash back to .33, it looks like something necessary got removed. I'm not quite sure what that particular file is, but if one's gone, chances are more than one is gone.
> 
> So take a deep breath (you can always re-root your phone if you go back to .33), do the SBF recovery, and then follow the standard update procedures.


How do I flash back to .33? I've never flashed anything else on it.


----------



## aceoyame

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=SBF+.330+droid+2+global+guide


----------



## showtimexxx95

Ace I love you right now in a no **** way after reading your pm. And don't worry about the second part, I won't at all.


----------



## kr3n

So just to check with the tbh update we just go to stock 2.4.330 root boot in to cwm or bootstrap and flash 1 then 2?


----------



## essjayessone

aceoyame said:


> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=SBF+.330+droid+2+global+guide


Beat me to it!


----------



## Stam2000

Sorry if I sound like a noob but I've always been an HTC person. My wife has a d2g so slowly learning how they work. She actually just received her replacement d2g today and hasnt activated it yet. How can I check to see if its .330 or is it just easier for me to sbf?


----------



## x13thangelx

Stam2000 said:


> Sorry if I sound like a noob but I've always been an HTC person. My wife has a d2g so slowly learning how they work. She actually just received her replacement d2g today and hasnt activated it yet. How can I check to see if its .330 or is it just easier for me to sbf?


Settings > about phone > system version


----------



## showtimexxx95

Rofl Angel.


----------



## audinutt

Tethering DOES NOT work, it loads the verizon tether app


----------



## Stam2000

x13thangelx said:


> Settings > about phone > system version


I'm retarded. Thx 12 hour shift. Thx Angel


----------



## Crocadile

Damn... I'm gonna miss wireless tethering. I used the trick of turning off 3G briefly, then turning it back on and it worked fine. Came in handy for my NookColor and my wife's iPad2 when we were in a hotel for a week with no internet access. The savages! LOL

Oh well... right now I'm so happy about how well Gingerbread is performing on this thing I don't care. I can only hope http://tether.com still works, which is an app I legitimately own. Won't help my tablets of course.


----------



## arnshrty

aceoyame said:


> I'm sad. Not one person has donated anything lol


I resent that......lol

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk


----------



## swirly

wireless tethering works... i been downloaded the TBH app, and did the update 1&2

im rooted and everything! everything works well, just no Rom yeat


----------



## audinutt

swirly said:


> wireless tethering works... i been downloaded the TBH app, and did the update 1&2
> 
> im rooted and everything! everything works well, just no Rom yeat


I got "wifi tether" to work, but it was laggy
the old "wireless tether" app gives me no network connection.

I used barnacle tether and that worked really well.


----------



## showtimexxx95

Hmm, i'm a little lost it seems after sbfing back I can't use z4 root?


----------



## JustAnotherAndroidUser

aceoyame said:


> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=SBF+.330+droid+2+global+guide


Got it ... finally booting up in gingerbread...


----------



## Gasai Yuno

So, still no pre-rooted release available from outside of TBH app? Even though I went to sleep for 7 hours!


----------



## showtimexxx95

Nope, just use the tbh app.


----------



## reidgober

faster than I thought it'd be


----------



## showtimexxx95

That's pretty good.


----------



## joshmichael91

I can't get the update to work?

I have the update.zip and the crc file on the root of my sd card and it keeps saying installation aborted. any advice??

i'm on a fresh SBF of 2.4.330 unrooted and not bootstrapped


----------



## Gasai Yuno

showtimexxx95 said:


> Nope, just use the tbh app.


Well I wish I could.

I'm a bit over my budget this month, so I can't even afford it until Sep 10th.


----------



## Vashypooh

I am having serious 3g problems with the leak, it is intermittent at best.

I SBF'd back to 2.4.330, cleared all data and cache, installed the update.zip and activated the phone and so forth. Suggestions?


----------



## tarman

Going off x13thangelx's post which works 100%. I've uploaded the file with detailed instructions on how to load this. All I'm seeing in the changes are a slight increase of speed, The Moto logo is Red instead of White, The Lock Screen and the Settings Screens are different / white.

If you want it off my dropbox, here is the link: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/22064/D2G Leak.7z

Make sure you all share on your sites as well. It'll stay there as long as it can and it's done with 7-zip

Thanks,

tarman


----------



## tarman

Extract the file using 7-zip or whatever you use. 2 files have the names you need to copy to the root of the sd card and one file is the instructions.


----------



## Byakushiki

Still no mirror of a root release eh? Guess I'll hit the sack, see what's new after.


----------



## arnshrty

Ahhhh......rooted


----------



## arturocald

So can we get a guide to removing the bloatware?


----------



## showtimexxx95

Arturocald, are you trying to remove the bloatware on the rooted leak or non rooted leak?


----------



## Kumori Ookami

Lovin' the stock gb, do miss root though. Those with the team black hat version, any idea what exploit was used?


----------



## Crocadile

Does anyone know if Gingerbreak works on this ROM?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1044765

WARNING FROM DEV: "Apparently on some devices the root exploit causes the SD card (internal or external) to be formatted. Also, if it gets stuck but you do see the card mounting/unmounting, try formatting your SD card yourself and try again (or use a different SD card) - often this works."


----------



## Gasai Yuno

Check the thread. It has been stated that Gingerbreak does not work.


----------



## Crocadile

Gasai Yuno said:


> Check the thread. It has been stated that Gingerbreak does not work.


Sorry, I've been reading the thread since page 1 but must have missed that. Hey, there's been a lot of pages here in past 24 hours. ;-)

I'm confident someone will find an easy method. Everything is working great and I have no desire to tempt fate with another flash right now.


----------



## xcodybx

so when this does root, us gb users are going to have to sbf back to stock huh?


----------



## marcjc

Sorry for the double post.... can someone verify that when using the leak build, when plugged into PC - USB the phone does not switch to charging mode. For me the battery icon does not change and power is lost over time. Not charging.

Tried on 4 different PC's same result.


----------



## Kumori Ookami

xcodybx said:


> so when this does root, us gb users are going to have to sbf back to stock huh?


not really, I mean with a leak out Motorola might tweak something in the official release that will only be availible by sbfing back to stock .30 but that's about it, this is still considered a stock gb rom


----------



## Kumori Ookami

marcjc said:


> Sorry for the double post.... can someone verify that when using the leak build, when plugged into PC - USB the phone does not switch to charging mode. For me the battery icon does not change and power is lost over time. Not charging.
> 
> Tried on 4 different PC's same result.


try sbfing and trying again, I've had no problem with any of the USB features. In fact everything is working fine.


----------



## MinDtripS

when i try to rename the file and extract it it says there is no file to extract


----------



## essjayessone

Could be nothing:

1) Clock freeze - my clock froze at 5:50 am (CDT) and prevented my alarm from going off - luckily I'm working from home today. The phone was idle/screen off for over 6 hours and plugged in for charging.

2) Polling failures - none of my email accounts updated overnight. When I finally rebooted to fix the clock freeze, this was resolved.

Just a couple of things to keep your eyes on.


----------



## Kumori Ookami

essjayessone said:


> Could be nothing:
> 
> 2) Polling failures - none of my email accounts updated overnight. When I finally rebooted to fix the clock freeze, this was resolved.
> 
> Just a couple of things to keep your eyes on.


yeah my Gmail app tells me about new e-mails, but wont send, delete, or mark them as viewed. Had the same problem with 2.2 but it went away when I removed the updates so I didn't think to check my emails on my computer till a moment ago

Edit: closer look reveals the proc. sen. still doesn't work, alt-lock still broken (Os reads that the button it pushed but wont engage)


----------



## nutpn

GB downloaded in a text file for me,what about yall,never encountered thatone.


----------



## Vypor

Gasai Yuno said:


> Well I wish I could.
> 
> I'm a bit over my budget this month, so I can't even afford it until Sep 10th.


http://www.mydroidworld.com/forums/...veryone-4-5-606-rooted-unrooted-versions.html

:android-smile:


----------



## MinDtripS

wehen i put my phone into recovery it says e signature verification failed installation aborted...help!


----------



## soopervoo

sigh, i reset my info and was unable to successfully install 2.3. 
it says "E: failed to verify whole-file signature. signature verification failed. installation aborted"
I've never installed roms or anything before. The most I've done is root and uninstalled system apps. Do you think that's the reason why?

please help a newb out. thanks.


----------



## arnshrty

I beginning to miss my miui ace........


----------



## Vypor

"soopervoo said:


> sigh, i reset my info and was unable to successfully install 2.3.
> it says "E: failed to verify whole-file signature. signature verification failed. installation aborted"
> I've never installed roms or anything before. The most I've done is root and uninstalled system apps. Do you think that's the reason why?
> 
> please help a newb out. thanks.


You and MinD are y'all using the signed/stock version or the unsigned/rooted version? Also are you trying to use rsdlite, stock recovery or cwm bootstrapper to install? It's important to name your tools that you're using if you need to ask for help.


----------



## arturocald

"showtimexxx95 said:


> Arturocald, are you trying to remove the bloatware on the rooted leak or non rooted leak?


Rooted leak


----------



## MinDtripS

im totally stock never rooted nothin...im trying to sbf now...but other than that i have done nothing but renaming the file putting it on my sd and installing it


----------



## bigrob1015

"soopervoo said:


> sigh, i reset my info and was unable to successfully install 2.3.
> it says "E: failed to verify whole-file signature. signature verification failed. installation aborted"
> I've never installed roms or anything before. The most I've done is root and uninstalled system apps. Do you think that's the reason why?
> 
> please help a newb out. thanks.


when I installed I had put the file named update.zip on my sd card unzipped on to my sd card from my phone and the install process and installed without a problem hope this helps for all who has problems


----------



## marcjc

Kumori Ookami said:


> try sbfing and trying again, I've had no problem with any of the USB features. In fact everything is working fine.


I came from non rooted OS.


----------



## MinDtripS

unfortunatly it doesnt...


----------



## Keifla96

I have been a silent follower of this forum for awhile now (ever since the myth of Verizon releasing GB) I just want to say the explanations and instructions making all this possible is much appreciated. Everyone involved my hat is off to you, I'm running rooted GB on my D2G...... who would have thought the day would finally come! I'll stay on this until CM7 is a little more stable. I ran it for most of the summer and will be back once a RC or more stable version is out. Thanks again to everyone.


----------



## Vypor

"MinDtripS said:


> unfortunatly it doesnt...


Check your md5 sums. If you don't know how google how to do it. This will make sure your file isn't missing anything. Also, take a look at P3droid's instructions on mydroidworld. I posted a link a page back or two. If you run into problems get the .29 sbf for d2g (not d2) and use rsdlite to sbf back to stock. Upgrade back up to verizons latest ota and then continue the instructions from P3droid. If you're going through all of this trouble you might as well go rooted and reep the benefits  instructions for root are on there as well. Also there's a well known" fail" for rsdlite when it should actually pass. This happens on the reboot step of rsdlite. Hold the volume buttons to return to bootloader during reboot of rsdlite and you'll get a pretty pass message


----------



## skart1

soopervoo said:


> sigh, i reset my info and was unable to successfully install 2.3.
> it says "E: failed to verify whole-file signature. signature verification failed. installation aborted"
> I've never installed roms or anything before. The most I've done is root and uninstalled system apps. Do you think that's the reason why?
> 
> please help a newb out. thanks.


Having the same issue. Cleared data and cache...still nothing. I still have the same os version that came with the phone. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## xcodybx

I think there's some confusion going on here.
when you rename the file, rename it "update".... not "update.zip"
when you rename it "update.zip" your device sees it as "update.zip.zip"
I know someone has already posted this, but that's the reason mine wouldn't update. I went into my files and renamed it "update" and it worked fine.


----------



## soopervoo

Vypor said:


> You and MinD are y'all using the signed/stock version or the unsigned/rooted version? Also are you trying to use rsdlite, stock recovery or cwm bootstrapper to install? It's important to name your tools that you're using if you need to ask for help.


I'm using the stock (no custom roms) Froyo. I'm not exactly sure what "signed" means. I rooted with Z4root. I used Stock Recovery to install.


----------



## tgambitg

soopervoo said:


> I'm using the stock (no custom roms) Froyo. I'm not exactly sure what "signed" means. I rooted with Z4root. I used Stock Recovery to install.


You have to be unrooted for the stock recovery to install.


----------



## tgambitg

skart1 said:


> Having the same issue. Cleared data and cache...still nothing. I still have the same os version that came with the phone. Any help would be appreciated.


What is the build you are running?

Menu->Settings->About Phone->System Version


----------



## bigrob1015

try unzipping the update file onto your sdcard and try the install again I ran into the same issue you did at first and I unzipped the file then wiped data and cache and tried the install again and went smooth as butter after I unzipped the update file


----------



## skart1

tgambitg said:


> What is the build you are running?
> 
> Menu->Settings->About Phone->System Version


Version.2.4.330.A956.Verizon.en.us

One thing I did notice when I first boot into stock recovery was two messages:

E: can't open /cache/recovery/command
E: can't open/ cache/recovery/caller

Might this be a problem?


----------



## tgambitg

skart1 said:


> Version.2.4.330.A956.Verizon.en.us
> 
> One thing I did notice when I first boot into stock recovery was two messages:
> 
> E: can't open /cache/recovery/command
> E: can't open/ cache/recovery/caller
> 
> Might this be a problem?


No, I got the same error and it installed fine. What is the exact error it is giving you?


----------



## soopervoo

bigrob1015 said:


> try unzipping the update file onto your sdcard and try the install again I ran into the same issue you did at first and I unzipped the file then wiped data and cache and tried the install again and went smooth as butter after I unzipped the update file


Okay I did that and proceeded past my "verification" error from earlier, but now I'm hit with another error:
"verifying current system... assert failed: apply_patch_check ("/system/app/cardock.apk", followed by two long 40char ridiculous name files. And 
E:Error in /sdcard/update.zip (status 7)

phone is unrooted and running stock .330

Do you think it may have something to do with me using "root uninstaller" to delete system apps several months ago? If yes, how can I recover it? I already rebooted my phone and it's not there anymore


----------



## skart1

tgambitg said:


> No, I got the same error and it installed fine. What is the exact error it is giving you?


E: failed to verify whole-file signature
signature verification failed
installation aborted.

Same error as a couple other people.

I downloaded the update file from my phone. Renamed it to update.zip and made it was in top level of my sdcard.


----------



## tgambitg

skart1 said:


> E: failed to verify whole-file signature
> signature verification failed
> installation aborted.
> 
> Same error as a couple other people.
> 
> I downloaded the update file from my phone. Renamed it to update.zip and made it was in top level of my sdcard.


Which file did you rename? Leak.7z? or the zip file that was inside it?


----------



## soopervoo

skart1 said:


> E: failed to verify whole-file signature
> signature verification failed
> installation aborted.
> 
> Same error as a couple other people.
> 
> I downloaded the update file from my phone. Renamed it to update.zip and made it was in top level of my sdcard.


for some reason, that error went away after i deleted it and redragged it from my sd card. I dont know how but the file went from ~100mb to just 1mb so I did everything again. like the guy mentioned above, unzip the file through your phone


----------



## ngocha2006

Root...!
http://www.mydroidworld.com/forums/droid-2-global-forum/8926-gingerbread-everyone-4-5-606-rooted-unrooted-versions.html


----------



## skart1

tgambitg said:


> Which file did you rename? Leak.7z? or the zip file that was inside it?


Renamed the leak.7z file because it downloads on my phone as a .txt file. I figured you rename that file to update.zip?


----------



## Vypor

"soopervoo said:


> Okay I did that and proceeded past my "verification" error from earlier, but now I'm hit with another error:
> "verifying current system... assert failed: apply_patch_check ("/system/app/cardock.apk", followed by two long 40char ridiculous name files. And
> E:Error in /sdcard/update.zip (status 7)
> 
> phone is unrooted and running stock .330
> 
> Do you think it may have something to do with me using "root uninstaller" to delete system apps several months ago? If yes, how can I recover it? I already rebooted my phone and it's not there anymore


Has everything to do with you removing system apps. You need to sbf back to full complete stock to do this upgrade.

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## tgambitg

skart1 said:


> Renamed the leak.7z file because it downloads on my phone as a .txt file. I figured you rename that file to update.zip?


ok... download the file to a computer.... open it with WinRAR... extract the Blur_version.2.4.330.A956.Verizon.en.US.zip file and rename that to update.zip... drop that file on the root of your SD card, then try the install...


----------



## skart1

tgambitg said:


> ok... download the file to a computer.... open it with WinRAR... extract the Blur_version.2.4.330.A956.Verizon.en.US.zip file and rename that to update.zip... drop that file on the root of your SD card, then try the install...


Ah. Alright. I wastrying to do everything on my phone because im at work. Thanks.


----------



## aceoyame

You can't just rename the 7zip file and change it's extension. There is a zip file and another inside of that. You need to extract the zip file in it and then rename that.


----------



## skart1

aceoyame said:


> You can't just rename the 7zip file and change it's extension. There is a zip file and another inside of that. You need to extract the zip file in it and then rename that.


Thanks. I realize that now. The reason I couldn't see the other files was because I was doing this on my phone and not a computer. I have to wait until I get home...appreciate the help.


----------



## Keifla96

leak.7z is a zip file you will need to open it up and copy "Blur_Version.2.4.330.A956.Verizon.en.US.zip" to the root of your SD card as update.zip


----------



## marks1975

I seem to be lost in updating to gingerbread. I get e signature error. any help would greatly appreciated.
Figured it out. Thanks everyone:android-smile:


----------



## xcodybx

so after all this time spend updating to gingerbread, I'm going to have to sbf back to stock and redo it all again to gain root access?


----------



## tgambitg

marks1975 said:


> I seem to be lost in updating to gingerbread. I get e signature error. any help would greatly appreciated.


Describe what you did so we know how to help.


----------



## Vypor

"marks1975 said:


> I seem to be lost in updating to gingerbread. I get e signature error. any help would greatly appreciated.


Try reading through the pages on this forum topic first. There are a lot of repeat issues. There are several solutions for several problems. You might find a description of your issue in here. If not give us a play by play on how you did everything and people can better help you.

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## marks1975

I figured it out finely. Thanks for your anticipated help.


----------



## kickyindahead

Vypor said:


> http://www.mydroidworld.com/forums/...veryone-4-5-606-rooted-unrooted-versions.html
> 
> :android-smile:


P3droid posted this late last night/early this morning ... whatever it may be to you guys .. but this is how i did it about 7pm my time (got it from the tbh app) and have been running rooted gb smoothly since .. although on wifi of course because im using a tbolt at the moment ... might just have to jump back on the d2g bandwagon for a while...


----------



## Keifla96

Well just installed Launcher Pro and deleted all "crap ware" with Titanium........have yet to find any issues.


----------



## kevdliu

Can we even sbf with this bootloader?


----------



## kickyindahead

good question .. who wants to be the guinea pig and find out?


----------



## bigrob1015

"kevdliu said:


> Can we even sbf with this bootloader?


yes you can sbf back I did it last night to find out


----------



## kickyindahead

cool.. thanks... i was going to try it ...


----------



## Gasai Yuno

P3Droid and TBH both stated, and it was posted in this thread, that you can SBF back to 2.4.x.

In other news: (at least) in TBH's version Mobile WiFi Hotspot works out of the box.

You can now disable the shutter sound in Camera Settings.


----------



## Asphyx

Gasai Yuno said:


> P3Droid and TBH both stated, and it was posted in this thread, that you can SBF back to 2.4.x.
> 
> In other news: (at least) in TBH's version Mobile WiFi Hotspot works out of the box.
> 
> You can now disable the shutter sound in Camera Settings.


Thats because of the root


----------



## MinDtripS

finally got it....i opened it with winrar, extracted the file to my sd and renamed it...thanks guys!!


----------



## brody30

ngocha2006 said:


> Root...!
> http://www.mydroidworld.com/forums/droid-2-global-forum/8926-gingerbread-everyone-4-5-606-rooted-unrooted-versions.html


That's the same thing as TBH .....

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk


----------



## Gasai Yuno

Asphyx said:


> Thats because of the root


Well, rooting neither added an option to disable shutter sound to my 2.4.330, nor did it allow me to run the stock Mobile Hotspot without some "check" with VZW.


----------



## Keifla96

Gasai Yuno said:


> Well, rooting neither added an option to disable shutter sound to my 2.4.330, nor did it allow me to run the stock Mobile Hotspot without some "check" with VZW.


I was able to install wireless tether without any issues....no verizon check!


----------



## audinutt

Mine worked for a little bit, now it doesn't keep us posted who has tether issues


----------



## dolfns99

Been running flawlessly since downloaded. Wireless tether is also working! And battery life is superb!


----------



## xcodybx

so what are you guy's thinking about the rooted gb?


----------



## Asphyx

Gasai Yuno said:


> Well, rooting neither added an option to disable shutter sound to my 2.4.330, nor did it allow me to run the stock Mobile Hotspot without some "check" with VZW.


I was referring to tether not camera...And root will allow the 3rd party Tether options to work. The built in tether will only work for those who pay for tethering.


----------



## audinutt

I beg to differ, I tried over and reflashed tether worked the first couple times but after that I kept getting the verizon website popup on my phone and had to reboot to get data back... I tried barnacle, wireless tether and wifi tether, they all end up blocking it, someone tell me I am wrong but I don't think I am, try it for a couple days then report back


----------



## Asphyx

audinutt said:


> I beg to differ, I tried over and reflashed tether worked the first couple times but after that I kept getting the verizon website popup on my phone and had to reboot to get data back... I tried barnacle, wireless tether and wifi tether, they all end up blocking it, someone tell me I am wrong but I don't think I am, try it for a couple days then report back


On ANY GB released from Moto you also need to do the NVRAM hack to change the request headers so VZW doesn't recognize it as Tethering.
Look on MDW for the Tethering hack. It may even allow the default VZW tether to work...Never needed to use that until now...


----------



## audinutt

I will check it out and report back.


----------



## xcodybx

hell.... I'm just going to wait for z4root.
i'm not going to customize my stock stuff, just to have it change AGAIN.


----------



## Gasai Yuno

Keifla96 said:


> I was able to install wireless tether without any issues....no verizon check!


I'm talking about 3G Mobile Hotspot. The app that appears on the 2nd home screen after the update. Does it come with the stock 4.5.606 or is that an added bonus by TBH?..

Its settings show up black on white, too.


----------



## aceoyame

all you need to do is back up your /data/ partition and then do what was said. Z4 root will never work with this as that is a froyo exploit.....


----------



## Kickasz23

Battery life on stock gb sucks right now...I need to root this ***** in a lil bit


----------



## aceoyame

I am testing my various camera fixes now with lib's from .606. Using same file lists.

Disregard... this was for CM7 dev thread. Wrong tab lol

Also... GB is as fast as CM7 according to my linpack testing. WTG moto, your rom may be faster but it still sucks featurewise.


----------



## swirly

Kickasz23 said:


> Battery life on stock gb sucks right now...I need to root this ***** in a lil bit


even the root wont help!

its still going to suck.... im back on Hexen till we get a rom running on the new GB~


----------



## xcodybx

I've pulled my phone off the charger at 11am this morning (cst) and now its 330. Im at 90%. Over 50 emails+browser+playing around on gb.


----------



## aceoyame

swirly said:


> even the root wont help!
> 
> its still going to suck.... im back on Hexen till we get a rom running on the new GB~


We already have one.. CM7 has been ported and everything works except DSP and Camera. I am working on those atm. You need rooted GB and then install the rom. Oh did I mention EGL + BT got fixed with the new leak!


----------



## swirly

aceoyame said:


> We already have one.. CM7 has been ported and everything works except DSP and Camera. I am working on those atm. You need rooted GB and then install the rom. Oh did I mention EGL + BT got fixed with the new leak!


soooo CM works on new GB??!! how you install that??

just flash it over top of new GB??


----------



## aceoyame

swirly said:


> soooo CM works on new GB??!! how you install that??
> 
> just flash it over top of new GB??


Yep, you need the GB version though


----------



## swirly

kool kool, didnt know that!

as long as BT is working im bout it!~!

good look, hope you get the camera working


----------



## Vypor

"swirly said:


> soooo CM works on new GB??!! how you install that??
> 
> just flash it over top of new GB??


Read the new dev thread in the d2g forum.

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## x13thangelx

xcodybx said:


> hell.... I'm just going to wait for z4root.


Your going to be waiting, probably for forever. None of the current root exploits work (Gingerbreak, psneuter, rageagainstthecage...... not talking about apps, talking about the actual exploit that the 1 clicks use). The only way to get root is to flash a pre-rooted version.


----------



## xcodybx

x13thangelx said:


> Your going to be waiting, probably for forever. None of the current root exploits work (Gingerbreak, psneuter, rageagainstthecage...... not talking about apps, talking about the actual exploit that the 1 clicks use). The only way to get root is to flash a pre-rooted version.


good thing I wasn't holding my breath. 
going to flash pre root version when I get to mi casa.
then see what the dang deal is with cm7.


----------



## tecwizrd

Flashing this as soon as I get home. I have two D2G's one stock, one running Hexen, will be interesting to me to see how each one handles the "upgrade". I will post back with results tomorrow.


----------



## dolfns99

Ok... after further review... wireless tether not working on TBH rooted version


----------



## Vypor

"dolfns99 said:


> Ok... after further review... wireless tether not working on TBH rooted version


Does it FC? bring you to a verizon page? Not start? Could you be specific? I've heard it working for others. If its a verizon page thing there is a NVRAM hack or something tthat I've heard along those lines to change some wireless headers

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## Vypor

"tecwizrd said:


> Flashing this as soon as I get home. I have two D2G's one stock, one running Hexen, will be interesting to me to see how each one handles the "upgrade". I will post back with results tomorrow.


Make sure that with the hexen phone you still sbf. Otherwise update will fail with missing packages. This is an update stock package. Not a full rom or sbf.

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## arnshrty

I'm not impressed with much of the gingerbread release.....switched back to miui v5.0. Actually, compliments to ace for designing a better rom.


----------



## dolfns99

Sorry to not inform enough. Yes it activates, just takes me to verizon webpage.


----------



## easye

Would I have to re-activate my phone after installing this?


----------



## Vypor

"dolfns99 said:


> Sorry to not inform enough. Yes it activates, just takes me to verizon webpage.


There's a hack for that 

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## Vypor

"dolfns99 said:


> Sorry to not inform enough. Yes it activates, just takes me to verizon webpage.


Sorry I can't provide it right now. My wife and I are grocery shopping right now so it's a bit hard to find my source for the hack right now.

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## Vypor

"easye said:


> Would I have to re-activate my phone after installing this?


If you did it wouldn't be all that hard. Activation is fairly automatic. I think *228 forces activation if it isn't automatically activated

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## dolfns99

Just hit me with a pm later if u dont mind.. thank you


----------



## showtimexxx95

This is to everyone... What's your current favorite, CM7, MIUI, or Rooted 2 part GB Leak?


----------



## blueis300

I just read the first page and dont even have this phone but here is a link.

http://depositfiles.com/files/o9ebftp75


----------



## easye

Well the thing is, the area I'm in I can't activate because of US Cellular towers... So I have to drive out of the area and its a kind of a pain lol


----------



## aceoyame

easye said:


> Well the thing is, the area I'm in I can't activate because of US Cellular towers... So I have to drive out of the area and its a kind of a pain lol


try *22899 or *22880


----------



## x13thangelx

showtimexxx95 said:


> This is to everyone... What's your current favorite, CM7, MIUI, or Rooted 2 part GB Leak?


Im on rooted GB currently.... mostly to test battery life and I couldnt risk anything not working today. I'm deffinately not a fan of motoblur but I could deffinately live with GingerBlur. MIUI has 2 things against it for me, 1) closed source 2) too iphonish.... If i wanted a phone that looked like an IPhail then I would have gotten one.


----------



## aceoyame

x13thangelx said:


> Im on rooted GB currently.... mostly to test battery life and I couldnt risk anything not working today. I'm deffinately not a fan of motoblur but I could deffinately live with GingerBlur. MIUI has 2 things against it for me, 1) closed source 2) too iphonish.... If i wanted a phone that looked like an IPhail then I would have gotten one.


In regards to the iphon-ish comment remember there are framework edits as well. So you can change launchers and have the features and then it wont look like an iphone lol. As for closed source... at least CM is opensource.


----------



## showtimexxx95

I pretty much agree with you Angel, the new gingerblur is a huge improvement and I like it a lot, MIUI is just not for me, and currently CM7 is in my opinion better than MIUI but not as good as gingerblur.


----------



## showtimexxx95

Hey Ace, what's your favorite of the three?


----------



## Kiwiboyus

Sorry this noob question. My D2G is only rooted using Z4, I have Titanium Back Up installed and just defrosted the few apps I had frozen. Am I correct in thinking that all I need to do is unroot the phone (it's running 330), to install? Do I need to remove GO Launcher EX also?

I was planing to use the rooted version as it seems the easiest to install, but I could be wrong there. This is my work phone so I don't want to take too many chances.

Thanks,


----------



## showtimexxx95

Okay, here's a message to everyone who asks questions in the future and this is also to Kiwiboyus, we cannot help you unless you EXPLAIN if you are attempting to update with Ace's non rooted leak or p3Droid's 2part rooted gingerbread update.


----------



## gunz.jones

Both the leaked and rooted versions require to have stock system or will fail.


----------



## showtimexxx95

Yes Gunz but, if you use Ace's non rooted gingerbread it's used as an update.zip which means you need stock and cannot have root. But if you use p3droid's 2part rooted gingerbread you need to have it rooted and use droid 2 clockwork mod recovery.


----------



## Kiwiboyus

showtimexxx95 said:


> Yes Gunz but, if you use Ace's non rooted gingerbread it's used as an update.zip which means you need stock and cannot have root. But if you use p3droid's 2part rooted gingerbread you need to have it rooted and use droid 2 clockwork mod recovery.


So if I un-root my D2G I should be able to use Ace's non rooted GB version and upgrade right? I mean when you stock that doesn't mean I have to uninstall all my Apps right?


----------



## showtimexxx95

Kiwiboyus, if you are planning on using Ace's non rooted gingerbread leak then follow these instructions... First, sbf back to 2.4.330 froyo. Second, download Ace's 7zip file and unzip it. Rename the zip file inside to update.zip make sure it's not update.zip.zip. Third, power down phone. Then while the phone is powered down hold the x and power button. Then hit the magnifying glass aka the search key. Then use the up and down volume rockers to navigate through your choices then click the camera button to select them. It is optional to wipe data and cache if you don't want to you "may" bootloop. After you decide to wipe data and cache or to not wipe you should now click the update.zip option. Then this will take about 10-15 minutes to install after it's done hit reboot in the recovery.


----------



## 60lpsdf250

x13thangelx said:


> Im on rooted GB currently.... mostly to test battery life and I couldnt risk anything not working today. I'm deffinately not a fan of motoblur but I could deffinately live with GingerBlur. MIUI has 2 things against it for me, 1) closed source 2) too iphonish.... If i wanted a phone that looked like an IPhail then I would have gotten one.


well said


----------



## showtimexxx95

Okay guys i'm going to be off for a little while probably 1hour-2hours. Kiwiboyus, read my previous post to help you.


----------



## Kiwiboyus

showtimexxx95 said:


> Kiwiboyus, if you are planning on using Ace's non rooted gingerbread leak then follow these instructions... First, sbf back to 2.4.330 froyo. Second, download Ace's 7zip file and unzip it. Rename the zip file inside to update.zip make sure it's not update.zip.zip. Third, power down phone. Then while the phone is powered down hold the x and power button. Then hit the magnifying glass aka the search key. Then use the up and down volume rockers to navigate through your choices then click the camera button to select them. It is optional to wipe data and cache if you don't want to you "may" bootloop. After you decide to wipe data and cache or to not wipe you should now click the update.zip option. Then this will take about 10-15 minutes to install after it's done hit reboot in the recovery.


Thanks very much, appreciate your patience. Now to read up on sbf so I do right


----------



## gunz.jones

Sorry to forget that difference. Weird that the routed creation checks for the file system first. Just knew i had to restore to stock rooted to update. Deleting all the stuff again was exciting. But root tools is missing from my market. Grrrr...


----------



## arnshrty

MIUI seems more stable than CM but its been a little while since I've tried CM.


----------



## nutpn

I have never encountered this, mine is downloading in a text format,what can I do,thanks


----------



## ctwofford

I am running TBH Rooted Gingerbread ..... Lovin it so far


----------



## skart1

nutpn said:


> I have never encountered this, mine is downloading in a text format,what can I do,thanks


This happened to me earlier...you have to download it on your computer first. Then unrar the 7zip file to the root of your sdcard and don't forget to rename it.


----------



## Kumori Ookami

Got beaten to it lol


----------



## showtimexxx95

No problem Kiwiboyus. :androidwink:


----------



## gunz.jones

Is there a way to unlock the market for all applications? I can't get root tools. The backup errors out on the license.


----------



## arnshrty

Hmmmm......I was able to get it


----------



## 60lpsdf250

OK, so for the GB leak, I've frozen:

adservice.apk
android-syncservice-app.apk
email.apk
backup assistant.apk
alarm.apk
amazon.apk
blockbuster.apk
facebook authenticator.apk
flicker authenticator.apk
backup assistant.apk
kindle.apk
compass calibrator.apk
videoeditorlite.apk
photoworkshop.apk
backupassistantclient.apk
lastfm authenticator.apk
calculator.apk
myspace authenticator.apk
cityid.apk
youtube.apk
yahoo.apk
twitter authenticator.apk
skyrok authenticator.apk
picasa authenticator.apk
photobucket.apk
orkut authenticaor.apk
linkedin authenticaor.apk
blur calendar provider.apk
calendar.apk
calendar store.apk
alarm and time.apk
amazon kindle.apk
livewallpaperpicker.apk
magicsmokewallpapers.apk
myverizonmobile.apk
news.apk
apps.apk
vz navigator.apk
yahoocontacts.apk
youtube.apk

No ill effects (so far) (for me, you break it you bought it). 
There may be duplicates listed... There may be more that can be frozen... I'm tired, it's late.

Good luck

just 'cause, that's why, go for it..


----------



## kevdliu

Is there a way to install the blur widgets to cm7?


----------



## aceoyame

kevdliu said:


> Is there a way to install the blur widgets to cm7?


No because that would defeat the purpose of CM... to be a pure AOSP rom with performance and feature hacks. To add blur widgets you would need blur in which case you have moto's rom.


----------



## kevdliu

"aceoyame said:


> No because that would defeat the purpose of CM... to be a pure AOSP rom with performance and feature hacks. To add blur widgets you would need blur in which case you have moto's rom.


Too bad i guess cause they look kinda cool


----------



## Vypor

Finally got GB (pre-root version) installed on my D2G. It is AWESOME! Finally haptic feedback can be turned off on capacitive buttons. Can't wait to play around some more on my phone tomorrow.


----------



## phrir1

How do you get into recovery after on rooted gb?


----------



## arnshrty

phrir1 said:


> How do you get into recovery after on rooted gb?


Recovery or CWR

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk


----------



## phrir1

"arnshrty said:


> recovery or cwr
> 
> sent from my droid2 global using tapatalk


cwr....


----------



## arnshrty

Should be able to download clockworkmod bootstrap from market


----------



## ad3k

good hob gentleman, works almost faultlessly!
one thing, why every time after im done playing a 3d game like nova 2 phone restarts it self? 
its still better to actually be able to play that game since cmd2g wouldn't run it at all but just saying.. hah


----------



## arnshrty

Out of curiousity why are you wanting to get to CWR


----------



## phrir1

"arnshrty said:


> Out of curiousity why are you wanting to get to CWR


To flash cm7


----------



## arnshrty

Cool let me know how it is. Buggy whatnot.


----------



## phrir1

"arnshrty said:


> Cool let me know how it is. Buggy whatnot.


Will do as soon as I can find out for sure how to get to cwm. I don't want to use d2 bootstrap because I believe its for froyo only.


----------



## showtimexxx95

It's not "froyo only".


----------



## phrir1

"showtimexxx95 said:


> It's not "froyo only".


That's what I wanted to hear ... thanx


----------



## showtimexxx95

No problem.


----------



## Gasai Yuno

Well, CWM works for me with 4.5.606.

Not going to install CM7, though, because I want to test battery life with Motoblur.


----------



## Gasai Yuno

dolfns99 said:


> Ok... after further review... wireless tether not working on TBH rooted version


Works for me; but I'm on GSM.


----------



## x13thangelx

Gasai Yuno said:


> Well, CWM works for me with 4.5.606.
> 
> Not going to install CM7, though, because I want to test battery life with Motoblur.


With normal use (for me meaning alot of texting, seesmic sync every 30 minutes, gmail sync every 5 minutes, a few 2-3 minute calls and thats about it), I had 16 hrs before I plugged it in and still had 30% according to circle battery widget.


----------



## showtimexxx95

Wow that's good.


----------



## Gasai Yuno

x13thangelx said:


> With normal use (for me meaning alot of texting, seesmic sync every 30 minutes, gmail sync every 5 minutes, a few 2-3 minute calls and thats about it), I had 16 hrs before I plugged it in and still had 30% according to circle battery widget.


Mileage might vary for me. I use Endomondo a lot. Actually, it's always on when I'm outside, and it loves to eat big (no wonder, it was designed in the USA!)

Is that 16 hours with the standard 1370mA*h battery and with bloatware left intact?

(I also like this new Blur; exception being the Dialler's new "spotlight" effect.)


----------



## showtimexxx95

I'm trying out the battery and it's 70% with moderate use on the 2part rooted gingerblur after 5hours and 3minutes.


----------



## showtimexxx95

Gasai Yuno, I just wanted to add I am on the standard battery and have all the bloatware left running.


----------



## audinutt

Ok, I am losing my mind....

I can't find a tbh hack for the nvram for the d2g. 
I looked for the d2, nothing, the dx has an update.zip which doesn't work. Also tried radiocom hack for the d3, that doesn't work.
I've searched and searched, can't find anything??!! Can anyone provide info besides 'there's a hack for that" 
Where???

Any info would be greatly appreciated.

-Richard


----------



## rongphuongnam

I'm using GB (rooted) on GSM/WCDMA. It's not stable, lag radio signal. On stock GB, it's OK.


----------



## mufazzal123

rongphuongnam said:


> I'm using GB (rooted) on GSM/WCDMA. It's not stable, lag radio signal. On stock GB, it's OK.


Can someone confirm this. I am on Stock GB and wanted to try out the rooted one.


----------



## Gasai Yuno

mufazzal123 said:


> Can someone confirm this. I am on Stock GB and wanted to try out the rooted one.


Running rooted 4.5.606 since yesterday. No issues so far.


----------



## showtimexxx95

Yea, no issues at all and battery life seems to be awesome since i'm at 70% battery after 7hours 30minutes of moderate use.


----------



## mufazzal123

Gasai Yuno said:


> Running rooted 4.5.606 since yesterday. No issues so far.


Well then lets give this a try. But wont be able to do it till I get home. Cant SBF in office.
Or is there any way of doing it without SBF.


----------



## Gasai Yuno

If you have a CWM backup of a fresh 2.4.330 install with bloatware unfrozen, just restore it and then install the TBH version.


----------



## soopervoo

showtimexxx95 said:


> Kiwiboyus, if you are planning on using Ace's non rooted gingerbread leak then follow these instructions... First, sbf back to 2.4.330 froyo. Second, download Ace's 7zip file and unzip it. Rename the zip file inside to update.zip make sure it's not update.zip.zip. Third, power down phone. Then while the phone is powered down hold the x and power button. Then hit the magnifying glass aka the search key. Then use the up and down volume rockers to navigate through your choices then click the camera button to select them. It is optional to wipe data and cache if you don't want to you "may" bootloop. After you decide to wipe data and cache or to not wipe you should now click the update.zip option. Then this will take about 10-15 minutes to install after it's done hit reboot in the recovery.


sorry this is a really newb question but

several months ago I froze and deleted some system apps (like cardock.apk) without backing it up. Now I'm unable to install Ace's Gingerbread bc the patch check fails.

How can I recovery these system files? 
What is this sbf back to stock and how I do it?

Any help is appreciated, thanks


----------



## Gasai Yuno

You can read about SBF @ my wiki. The instructions should be easy to follow: http://droid.koumakan.jp/wiki/SBF


----------



## mufazzal123

"Gasai Yuno said:


> If you have a CWM backup of a fresh 2.4.330 install with bloatware unfrozen, just restore it and then install the TBH version.


I am on stock GB. With no stock 2.4.33 backup. So guess I will have to wait till I reach home.


----------



## showtimexxx95

Yes, wait until you get home.


----------



## showtimexxx95

Lol, i'm surprised people are still using my advice about doing the update since it was pages ago. :money:


----------



## showtimexxx95

Oh and here's another update on my current battery life... I am still at 70% battery with moderate use after 9hours.


----------



## rongphuongnam

What are going on my phone?!!! Try to flash again tomorrow.


----------



## phrir1

"audinutt said:


> Ok, I am losing my mind....
> 
> I can't find a tbh hack for the nvram for the d2g.
> I looked for the d2, nothing, the dx has an update.zip which doesn't work. Also tried radiocom hack for the d3, that doesn't work.
> I've searched and searched, can't find anything??!! Can anyone provide info besides 'there's a hack for that"
> Where???
> 
> Any info would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> -Richard


Same here...any other Sources for DL if someone has the file even pm me please.


----------



## tecwizrd

OK an update on my progress. I cleared data and cache. I then sbf-ed back to stock Motoblur, and let it OTA to 2.4.330. After it was done I booted into recovery and let the update.zip install. I am now running the new update, I like its speed, but I think I will be flashing CM7 in a few days. I like the configurability of CM7. Everything seems to be working for me on the new update.

P.S. Might as well report back on battery usage. So after this full charge ends I will let you guys know. So far 2 hrs off charge and I just went down to 90%


----------



## ssilence

Does anyone know if on the new Gingerbread build if you can turn off Haptic Feedback on the Lockscreen?


----------



## Keifla96

phrir1 said:


> Same here...any other Sources for DL if someone has the file even pm me please.


You need the TBH app to download part 1 and part 2......its $2.99

http://shop.teamblackhat.info/TeamBlackHat-Application-TeamBlackHat-Application.htm


----------



## showtimexxx95

Keifla96, you are very wrong you do not need the TBH app to download the 2part rooted gingerbread leak. Here is the link... http://www.mydroidworld.com/forums/...5-606-rooted-unrooted-versions.html#post97909


----------



## showtimexxx95

Oh and I take no responsibilty or ownership of the content you find when clicking that link I just posted it's a link to p3droid's 2part rooted gingerbread leak.


----------



## Vypor

"showtimexxx95 said:


> Keifla96, you are very wrong you do not need the TBH app to download the 2part rooted gingerbread leak. Here is the link... http://www.mydroidworld.com/forums/droid-2-global-forum/8926-gingerbread-everyone-4-5-606-rooted-unrooted-versions.html#post97909


He's not very wrong. Both ways work. The app supports TBH as a donation and provides many other ROMs.


----------



## soopervoo

Gasai Yuno said:


> You can read about SBF @ my wiki. The instructions should be easy to follow: http://droid.koumakan.jp/wiki/SBF


thanks so much! I just flashed a ROM for my first time. Since I couldn't find a fresh 3.30, I found several 3.29 and used RSD Lite + drivers to install. Took me some time since it did not detect my phone, but now I just successfully installed 2.3.

Woooot so excited. Will update back on how GB runs.


----------



## showtimexxx95

But he is wrong in a way because he said you "need" the tbh app to get the 2part leak.


----------



## Vypor

"ssilence said:


> Does anyone know if on the new Gingerbread build if you can turn off Haptic Feedback on the Lockscreen?


Dont think blur lets you turn off haptic on the lockscreen but you can get widgetlocker which allows that feature to be turned off as well as select custom lock screens. I liked it there for a little bit but got bored of it personally though. I kinda prefer stock locker. Call me crazy, lol


----------



## showtimexxx95

Did anyone notice yet that the pattern lock is themed differently than froyo on the leak?


----------



## Keifla96

showtimexxx95 said:


> Keifla96, you are very wrong you do not need the TBH app to download the 2part rooted gingerbread leak. Here is the link... http://www.mydroidworld.com/forums/...5-606-rooted-unrooted-versions.html#post97909


Of all the repeat questions because people cant follow directions and repeat answers I post something to give credit where credit is do, and I'm being called out......This cracked me up, you just made my day! lol You are correct sir, you do not "need" to use the tbh app ... However I think everyone on here "should" give a little to this man here.... http://forum.xda-developers.com/donatetome.php?u=1894713 for making this all possible not to exclude any one else who did such an awesome job making this device that much smoother. Keep up the great work!


----------



## showtimexxx95

Rofl, never meant to "call you out" just was pointing out that you don't need to be using the tbh app.


----------



## bigrob1015

"Keifla96 said:


> Of all the repeat questions because people cant follow directions and repeat answers I post something to give credit where credit is do, and I'm being called out......This cracked me up, you just made my day! lol You are correct sir, you do not "need" to use the tbh app ... However I think everyone on here "should" give a little to this man here.... http://forum.xda-developers.com/donatetome.php?u=1894713 for making this all possible not to exclude any one else who did such an awesome job making this device that much smoother. Keep up the great work!


we should also be donating to Ace as well if it wasn't for him this whole leak would have probably never even been possible for the D2G thanks to him and all the other devs I love my phone again


----------



## showtimexxx95

Mhm, Ace is a great guy and everyone should donate to him.


----------



## phrir1

"Keifla96 said:


> You need the TBH app to download part 1 and part 2......its $2.99
> 
> http://shop.teamblackhat.info/TeamBlackHat-Application-TeamBlackHat-Application.htm


Will they have the files for d2g?(nvram hack is what im talking about.)


----------



## Treize

I've read through the 45 pages and would just like someone to confirm the following.

1) If i want to have rooted gingerbread then:
I have to have stock 2.4.330 (no removed system files) rooted (eg. with z4) and I would have to buy the Droid 2 Recovery Bootstrap app from the market ($2.93). Then I can reboot into this recovery and install the part 1 and part 2 files.

2) If i want to have un-rooted gingerbread then:
I have to have stock 2.4.330 and un-rooted and then I can place the zip file in the root of the sdcard, reboot into recovery (hold x + powerkey) and select update.zip.

If I understood correctly, both methods can sbf back to original Froyo.

Lastly, if the above is correct, is there any way to have rooted gingerbread without buying the Droid 2 Recovery Bootstrap app?

Thanks!


----------



## arnshrty

"Gasai Yuno said:


> Mileage might vary for me. I use Endomondo a lot. Actually, it's always on when I'm outside, and it loves to eat big (no wonder, it was designed in the USA!)
> 
> Is that 16 hours with the standard 1370mA*h battery and with bloatware left intact?
> 
> (I also like this new Blur; exception being the Dialler's new &#147;spotlight&#148; effect.)


My battery life sucked on gb rooted and my phone got really hot


----------



## bigrob1015

"Treize said:


> I've read through the 45 pages and would just like someone to confirm the following.
> 
> 1) If i want to have rooted gingerbread then:
> I have to have stock 2.4.330 (no removed system files) rooted (eg. with z4) and I would have to buy the Droid 2 Recovery Bootstrap app from the market ($2.93). Then I can reboot into this recovery and install the part 1 and part 2 files.
> 
> 2) If i want to have un-rooted gingerbread then:
> I have to have stock 2.4.330 and un-rooted and then I can place the zip file in the root of the sdcard, reboot into recovery (hold x + powerkey) and select update.zip.
> 
> If I understood correctly, both methods can sbf back to original Froyo.
> 
> Lastly, if the above is correct, is there any way to have rooted gingerbread without buying the Droid 2 Recovery Bootstrap app?
> 
> Thanks!


search the web its out there but support the devs and buy the app by donating


----------



## bigrob1015

"Treize said:


> I've read through the 45 pages and would just like someone to confirm the following.
> 
> 1) If i want to have rooted gingerbread then:
> I have to have stock 2.4.330 (no removed system files) rooted (eg. with z4) and I would have to buy the Droid 2 Recovery Bootstrap app from the market ($2.93). Then I can reboot into this recovery and install the part 1 and part 2 files.
> 
> 2) If i want to have un-rooted gingerbread then:
> I have to have stock 2.4.330 and un-rooted and then I can place the zip file in the root of the sdcard, reboot into recovery (hold x + powerkey) and select update.zip.
> 
> If I understood correctly, both methods can sbf back to original Froyo.
> 
> Lastly, if the above is correct, is there any way to have rooted gingerbread without buying the Droid 2 Recovery Bootstrap app?
> 
> Thanks!


and you are correct for both versions


----------



## swirly

arnshrty said:


> My battery life sucked on gb rooted and my phone got really hot


yeap! same here

guess just gotta wait till the devs play around with it and get it up and running like it should.... i hate it tho


----------



## brody30

I've been running GB rooted w/the TBH files and I've had good luck so far... the phone is running in the avg range of temp, and battery life is still at 80% since 7am w/heavy use. Im still trying to find work arounds for the wifi tethering.. I have frozen some of the system apks w/TBU... maybe that helps...


----------



## tecwizrd

One more update... 3 hours after original post, so five hours after unplug from charger I am down to 75%. I cant put this thing down, I have been installing apps and texting constantly. It's super responsive.


----------



## Treize

bigrob1015 said:


> and you are correct for both versions


Thank you very much for confirming.


----------



## audinutt

I have a tether fix coming up I will post it in a seperate thread.
It will require the use of RadioCom.


----------



## bigrob1015

"Treize said:


> Thank you very much for confirming.


you're welcome


----------



## trckydve

I'm running the rooted gb. It runs good, battery is ok, but I have run into a few minor issues. When I make a call the screen goes dark and won't come back on until the other person hangs up. Tether doesn't work obviously and a couple of texts and emails I've tried to send have failed, but most have gone through. I don't know if anyone else has run into this, it may be something simple. Also I haven't deleted or frozen anything


----------



## audinutt

Wireless tether fix is posted.

It is in a seperate thread found here: http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?t=3626


----------



## DmdStar

Hey, look, Ace... you're famous! 

http://www.addictivetips.com/mobile/gingerbread-for-motorola-droid-2-global-leaks-download-install/


----------



## gunz.jones

Deleted all news and mail widgets. Deleted all vzw apps except myverizon. All stock social apps...used the phone a bit....still plenty of life left since 0745 central....now 1540.


----------



## x13thangelx

Gasai Yuno said:


> Is that 16 hours with the standard 1370mA*h battery and with bloatware left intact?


Yes it is..... Sorry, fell asleep and havent checked this till now.


----------



## x13thangelx

arnshrty said:


> My battery life sucked on gb rooted and my phone got really hot


Then something you installed isnt playing nice and is keeping a wake lock....


----------



## arnshrty

x13thangelx said:


> Then something you installed isnt playing nice and is keeping a wake lock....


I never installed anything because I wanted to see how it ran.

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk


----------



## gunz.jones

"arnshrty said:


> I never installed anything because I wanted to see how it ran.
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk


I've been running trillian, FB, g+, wordfeud, words with friends, Twitter and rootzwiki all day....no heat....still going. Finally creeping to the low on the battery...almost 12 hours....droidlife too...did you turn off WiFi polling? Caused me some battery grief yesterday.


----------



## Magess

I've never attempted to do anything to my D2G before. If I want to install this leak to see if it works and be able to revert if it doesn't, will the Team Black Hat app do that for me?


----------



## bigrob1015

Magess said:


> I've never attempted to do anything to my D2G before. If I want to install this leak to see if it works and be able to revert if it doesn't, will the Team Black Hat app do that for me?


if it doesnt work you will have to sbf back to stock read through this thread and you will find all the info you need to do everything
and you will find the stuff to sbf here http://www.addictivetips.com/mobile/gingerbread-for-motorola-droid-2-global-leaks-download-install/


----------



## xxchopkins5xx

for everybody out there who is having issues installing, please double check to make sure the file is not being called update.zip.zip, that was my issue, **** windows


----------



## Dark Cricket

I have a doubt, the bootloader version of Froy is D0.11, the bootloader version of GB is D0.11, is the same BootLoader the Froyo than GB, and is the reason why we can move from GB to Froyo? If the same BootLoader programmed to accept the new kernel, does could accept other kernels? The real question is how this new BootLoader already unlocked? It would be much good luck ...... I hope you find the way to unlock soon ... Greetings and thank you all for the great work.


----------



## Gasai Yuno

The bootloader doesn't accept “the new kernel”. It accepts a signature.


----------



## Firehwk

"xxchopkins5xx said:


> for everybody out there who is having issues installing, please double check to make sure the file is not being called update.zip.zip, that was my issue, **** windows


I would advise unchecking the box labled "hide extensions for known file types" in the windows explorer settings. This will let you edit the file extension along with the filename (and will show all the .txt, .exe, .zip, .doc, and other extensions after the file name)

And ace, I don't know exactly what you did, or how you did it, but thank you for getting this for us. I'm trying it out now (and will probably try out the new cm builds too).

Sent from my CM7'd DROID2 GLOBAL


----------



## tRu3_sKiTz0

okay, I have been running cm7 gb base and have some issues obviously since it is still being developed... I am wondering if anyone can confirm stability and battery life for the rooted gb... I love cm7 but I think I may just go back to this until they perfect it but I dont want to do that if it is going to make my batt life and speed any less than what it is currently. I know there are a couple devs that have been running this to give it a good test and dont really want to read through 50 pages of blah. Are there any devs out there that recommend this over cm7 in its current state...


----------



## Gasai Yuno

Well considering battery life, it's already at 10% and I'm waiting for it to shut itself down to see how long did it survive with WiFi + sync on + Google+ + Twitter + GMail + IMAP push.

Here's a screenshot from an hour ago, when it still was at 15%:


----------



## tRu3_sKiTz0

im currently updating to rooted version after a while of sbf and reroot and bootstrap and update and blah blah... Im gonna stick with the rooted gb till cm7 gb base is perfected...


----------



## showtimexxx95

Are there any devs who want to work on turning the rooted gingerbread into a custom rom or atleast fix some of the bugs in it such as the display not turning on when you make a phone call until the person on the other line hangs up?


----------



## Gasai Yuno

showtimexxx95 said:


> Are there any devs who want to work on turning the rooted gingerbread into a custom rom or atleast fix some of the bugs in it such as the display not turning on when you make a phone call until the person on the other line hangs up?


First, there's CM7 for the new kernel.
Second, once CM7 is stable, there will be MIUI.

Then there's no such bug as you mentioned, at least for me. Might be your phone's hardware, or maybe you didn't try loading a fresh SBF and then installing GB.


----------



## marks1975

Has any one received a black screen after installing the gb update to the global ?


----------



## bigrob1015

"marks1975 said:


> Has any one received a black screen after installing the gb update to the global ?


which version did you install the 2 part pre-rooted or the non rooted version?


----------



## marks1975

2 part


bigrob1015 said:


> which version did you install the 2 part pre-rooted or the non rooted version?


----------



## Vypor

"Gasai Yuno said:


> Well considering battery life, it's already at 10% and I'm waiting for it to shut itself down to see how long did it survive with WiFi + sync on + Google+ + Twitter + GMail + IMAP push.
> 
> Here's a screenshot from an hour ago, when it still was at 15%:


1 day? Nice...


----------



## Gasai Yuno

Well it died after 29 hours.


----------



## bigrob1015

"marks1975 said:


> 2 part


try sbf and start from scratch and try it again


----------



## tRu3_sKiTz0

The only issue I seem to be having ours the soft keys and keyboard don't light up. Anyone else experience those?

Never mind lol I need sleep. I had it plugged in when I posted this. Took it off charger and its fine now.


----------



## marks1975

I read the instructions and unable do to the fact the USB connector on the phone is broken.


bigrob1015 said:


> try sbf and start from scratch and try it again


----------



## bigrob1015

"marks1975 said:


> I read the instructions and unable do to the fact the USB connector on the phone is broken.


not good that's basically the only way to revert back to stock and start over. you can also try a factory reset and see if that helps and also format your sd card but back up your stuff onto your pc if you have a sdcard reader since your port is broken to see if that fixes the issues


----------



## tRu3_sKiTz0

Okay so I am having an issue with contacts and I was wondering if it was safe to just flash this again over itself and wipe cache. This shouldn't hurt anything right? Spent hours setting this up and really to get my contacts working again. Or maybe I just need to remove the facebook account from sync? I don't I think I tested contacts before I synced facebook.

EDIT: Removed facebook... still having an issue. Put facebook back on. Gonna try flashing this over itself, see if maybe there was a setting that got corrupted while restoring backups... really would hate to have to start over lol. BTW the issue that I am having is that I can't view my contact details or add new contacts. I can call or text a contact but I cannot edit a contact or add a new one...


----------



## marks1975

I can not even see the boot loader screen to even try it. Thank you for your patience with me as well as your help. It is greatly appreciated.


bigrob1015 said:


> not good that's basically the only way to revert back to stock and start over. you can also try a factory reset and see if that helps and also format your sd card but back up your stuff onto your pc if you have a sdcard reader since your port is broken to see if that fixes the issues


----------



## bigrob1015

"tRu3_sKiTz0 said:


> Okay so I am having an issue with contacts and I was wondering if it was safe to just flash this again over itself and wipe cache. This shouldn't hurt anything right? Spent hours setting this up and really to get my contacts working again. Or maybe I just need to remove the facebook account from sync? I don't I think I tested contacts before I synced facebook.
> 
> EDIT: Removed facebook... still having an issue. Put facebook back on. Gonna try flashing this over itself, see if maybe there was a setting that got corrupted while restoring backups... really would hate to have to start over lol. BTW the issue that I am having is that I can't view my contact details or add new contacts. I can call or text a contact but I cannot edit a contact or add a new one...


you running the rooted version? if so it seems like alot of people are having various issues with the rooted version im running just the stock gb leak until all the bugs are worked out of the cm version


----------



## bigrob1015

"marks1975 said:


> I can not even see the boot loader screen to even try it. Thank you for your patience with me as well as your help. It is greatly appreciated.


to get to boot loader with phone off hold camera key vol key then power key to get to stock recovery its power and x till triangle pops up then press vol keys and recovery menu pops up navigate with vol keys and select with either return key or ok key hope this helps


----------



## tRu3_sKiTz0

yeah im running rooted version. there has to be a way to fix the contacts though... its the only bug that is messing me up... im gonna try different contact apps for now to see what happens. I havent had to add a new contact in a while so it isnt a big deal but if anyone else has an issue with this, speak up.


----------



## marks1975

Still unable to see the screen. it just shows a black.


bigrob1015 said:


> to get to boot loader with phone off hold camera key vol key then power key to get to stock recovery its power and x till triangle pops up then press vol keys and recovery menu pops up navigate with vol keys and select with either return key or ok key hope this helps


----------



## bigrob1015

"marks1975 said:


> Still unable to see the screen. it just shows a black.


sounds like something went haywire with install try doing a factory reset by going to settings>privacy>factory reset and make sure back up data is unchecked to keep bad settings to reappearing also its optional but you can also erase sd card in case there's something on there causing a bad setting


----------



## tRu3_sKiTz0

FYI, I can edit contacts using GoContacts so Im not too concerned about it at this point... currently backing up my contacts to my sim card... gonna try clearing data for my system contacts and see what happens. Maybe Ill try and pull the contact apk from the install files for the rooted leak and see if i can manually reinstall it.... idk.


----------



## tgambitg

Hmm.. so... the Droid3 just got rooted, and here's the method used:

http://vulnfactory.org/blog/2011/08/25/rooting-the-droid-3/

I'm wondering if the same method could be used on this new GB build....

Anyone wanting to try?


----------



## marks1975

No luck with that either still a black screen.


bigrob1015 said:


> sounds like something went haywire with install try doing a factory reset by going to settings>privacy>factory reset and make sure back up data is unchecked to keep bad settings to reappearing also its optional but you can also erase sd card in case there's something on there causing a bad setting


----------



## bigrob1015

"marks1975 said:


> No luck with that either still a black screen.


without the usb port you might just be out of luck im out of ideas something has def went haywire


----------



## tRu3_sKiTz0

Okay, I'm not sure what I did. Maybe it was the gocontacts or just the phone still configuring itself somewhere but now my contacts are all working fine.

Good to hear about the d3 probably gonna upgrade soon now.


----------



## tgambitg

ok... so yeah, it didn't work when I tried it. I wouldn't recommend it to anyone who wants to try it... or at least make sure you have backups


----------



## aceoyame

tgambitg said:


> ok... so yeah, it didn't work when I tried it. I wouldn't recommend it to anyone who wants to try it... or at least make sure you have backups


Then you screwed something up. It worked for everyone else.


----------



## marks1975

Yep seems like it. And thanks for your help.


bigrob1015 said:


> without the usb port you might just be out of luck im out of ideas something has def went haywire


----------



## tgambitg

aceoyame said:


> Then you screwed something up. It worked for everyone else.


No, I'm talking about the D3 root method, not the GB update. The GB update worked great, perfect even.


----------



## bigrob1015

"marks1975 said:


> Yep seems like it. And thanks for your help.


you're welcome


----------



## arturocald

"tgambitg said:


> No, I'm talking about the D3 root method, not the GB update. The GB update worked great, perfect even.


Because it was the official ota... this is a leak for all we know it could be months old.... its 2.3.3 and were in 2.3.5


----------



## ClockWorK

Did anyone do the 2-part Gingerbread update? I did, and everything is solid. Can anyone confirm if something changed regarding BlueTooth? Haven't managed to get my PC to see my phone over bluetooth serial port.. It might just be that bluetooth sucks in general..


----------



## audinutt

tRu3_sKiTz0 said:


> Okay so I am having an issue with contacts and I was wondering if it was safe to just flash this again over itself and wipe cache. This shouldn't hurt anything right? Spent hours setting this up and really to get my contacts working again. Or maybe I just need to remove the facebook account from sync? I don't I think I tested contacts before I synced facebook.
> 
> EDIT: Removed facebook... still having an issue. Put facebook back on. Gonna try flashing this over itself, see if maybe there was a setting that got corrupted while restoring backups... really would hate to have to start over lol. BTW the issue that I am having is that I can't view my contact details or add new contacts. I can call or text a contact but I cannot edit a contact or add a new one...


I know if you freeze or remove the yahoo apk from /system/data contacts stop working.

I know because I did it 

-Richard


----------



## Vypor

"audinutt said:


> I know if you freeze or remove the yahoo apk from /system/data contacts stop working.
> 
> I know because I did it
> 
> -Richard


Yahoo is frozen on mine and contacts work fine for me.


----------



## jabbajac

Hmm so I'm using the rooted version and I like the new gingerblur but my phone has the same issue where it runs hot and kills battery life. I used it for maybe 4 hours and it was all the way down to 20%. I upgraded it on my rooted stock froyo, used droid 2 bootstrapper, booted recovery, installed part 1 then installed part 2. Is there anything else I should be doing? Thanks!


----------



## Blunderbuss

Has anyone noticed that deleting a message on your phone doesn't delete it in your pc gmail? I seem to be running into this issue with the 2 part p3droid pre-rooted release.


----------



## fiveball02

"Blunderbuss said:


> Has anyone noticed that deleting a message on your phone doesn't delete it in your pc gmail? I seem to be running into this issue with the 2 part p3droid pre-rooted release.


Make sure your email is set to sync in account settings. Im running rooted release and have no problems. I think its not automatically set to sync.


----------



## Gasai Yuno

Found another bugfix (I guess it's due to Android 2.3): the Media framework now properly sorts AAC files (.m4a) by track number.


----------



## Vypor

"audinutt said:


> I know if you freeze or remove the yahoo apk from /system/data contacts stop working.
> 
> I know because I did it
> 
> -Richard


Nvm... i found the problem you specified with freezing yahoo. So far i hadn't made any calls out until today. All the others were incoming.


----------



## jabbajac

I did the 2 part rooted version, very easy but it seems to be a little worse for wear on my battery. Phone also runs hotter. Anyone else with the same experience?


----------



## audinutt

jabbajac said:


> I did the 2 part rooted version, very easy but it seems to be a little worse for wear on my battery. Phone also runs hotter. Anyone else with the same experience?


I have noticed the complete opposite.
My battery used to lose between 20-25% overnight, last night i lost 10%.


----------



## Vypor

Are people with battery problems remembering to wipe data/cache and wiping dalvik cache when flashing? Maybe it's not the result of the battery but i always make sure i have fresh data. Also with the rooted 2 part version i reinstalled the bootstrapper and did the boot recovery, went to terminal emulator and issued a su reboot. Wiping data fixes bootloops for me as well as bootstrap su reboot fixes randomly booting up into cwm recovery on reboot.


----------



## worldofross

tgambitg said:


> Hmm.. so... the Droid3 just got rooted, and here's the method used:
> 
> http://vulnfactory.org/blog/2011/08/25/rooting-the-droid-3/
> 
> I'm wondering if the same method could be used on this new GB build....
> 
> Anyone wanting to try?


Try it and see what happens.... :smile3: then post your findings.....

Realizing this method is for Rooting the Droid 3 and not Droid 2 Global...


----------



## arnshrty

"jabbajac said:


> I did the 2 part rooted version, very easy but it seems to be a little worse for wear on my battery. Phone also runs hotter. Anyone else with the same experience?


Exact same problem.....I wiped everything that could be wiped before and after my install. I just went back to MIUI v5. I'm happy with it.


----------



## Blunderbuss

fiveball02 said:


> Make sure your email is set to sync in account settings. Im running rooted release and have no problems. I think its not automatically set to sync.


My email was set to sync- should I restore to factory settings? It seems like restoring to factory defaults shouldnt be a problem with the 2 part root installed, but could it be? I want to make sure before I screw anything up

EDIT: I'm impatient, and so resetting it now...hope it works!

EDIT2: Ok it worked, and now deleting an email on my phone deletes it on my regular gmail as well. Seems like re-adding the google account through the factory reset did the trick!


----------



## Magess

So the only thing that doesn't seem to be working is wifi. If I enable it nothing can connect. Any ideas why that might be or what I can do?


----------



## bigrob1015

[quote name='worldofross']Try it and see what happens.... :smile3: then post your findings.....

Realizing this method is for Rooting the Droid 3 and not Droid 2 Global...[/QUOTE

CORRECTION!!!!!! i tried this again and it works for the stock unrooted leak!!!!! which i can say is now rooted :smile3:


----------



## Blunderbuss

Magess said:


> So the only thing that doesn't seem to be working is wifi. If I enable it nothing can connect. Any ideas why that might be or what I can do?


Nothing can connect to the droid, or the droid can't connect to a wifi network? There is an issue with tethering in gingerbread that requires an NVRAM hack as a work-around. Programs that used to work like barnacle don't seem to for most users on the 2 part root. What exactly are you trying to connect?


----------



## aceoyame

Blunderbuss said:


> Nothing can connect to the droid, or the droid can't connect to a wifi network? There is an issue with tethering in gingerbread that requires an NVRAM hack as a work-around. Programs that used to work like barnacle don't seem to for most users on the 2 part root. What exactly are you trying to connect?


Have you tried open garden tether? IMO barnace is a POS. It doesn't work with CM and it has just AD-HOC tethering. OG tether has AP mode and works with CM as well.


----------



## Magess

Blunderbuss said:


> Nothing can connect to the droid, or the droid can't connect to a wifi network? There is an issue with tethering in gingerbread that requires an NVRAM hack as a work-around. Programs that used to work like barnacle don't seem to for most users on the 2 part root. What exactly are you trying to connect?


The droid can't connect to a wifi network. I have to be on 3G to get any data through. It looks like it connects but everything just times out. Unless the network passwords were lost?


----------



## bgarlock

Anyone else think that the new Blur and or theme is awful looking? Sometimes I can't even read the white text, with the light aqua background, when there are text pop-ups that disappear. I'm hoping this leak is not the final, or my theme is hosed. My background when I pull down the notification area is the light gray, and it doesn't mesh with the rest of the background in the white space area which is the dark gray. I'm hoping maybe my theme got partially hosed, because it looks awful, and not tested very well.

The rest of the update is nice so far. It's much snappier than Froyo.


----------



## Byakushiki

You can metamorph it I just found out. It might cause you to have to reactivate again, *228. Just keep that in mind.


----------



## DrPhant0m

Has anyone tried to do a nandroid (recovery) backup and restore on this build?

I did a backup in the recovery console after realizing I had forgotten to do a Titanium Backup... and I can't restore the image successfully. After I boot into recovery and attempt to restore the backup created from the pre-rooted (2-part) Gingerbread build, I get stuck on the Motorola M logo, and the phone never boots successfully.

Any tips? Perhaps I need a new recovery loader? In any case... I'm uneasy running a build that I can't rip down and rebuild quickly and easily.

Thanks!


----------



## audinutt

"aceoyame said:


> Have you tried open garden tether? IMO barnace is a POS. It doesn't work with CM and it has just AD-HOC tethering. OG tether has AP mode and works with CM as well.


Open garden tether does NOT work without first applying the nvram hack.


----------



## aceoyame

audinutt said:


> Open garden tether does NOT work without first applying the nvram hack.


Hmm that was unexpected lol. Didn't think they changed the NV in GB to block bridging....


----------



## Blunderbuss

Blunderbuss said:


> My email was set to sync- should I restore to factory settings? It seems like restoring to factory defaults shouldnt be a problem with the 2 part root installed, but could it be? I want to make sure before I screw anything up
> 
> EDIT: I'm impatient, and so resetting it now...hope it works!
> 
> EDIT2: Ok it worked, and now deleting an email on my phone deletes it on my regular gmail as well. Seems like re-adding the google account through the factory reset did the trick!


Bah! Well it had temporarily fixed the problem, and now it's back  any thoughts on this guys? Deleting an email from my phone isn't actually deleting it...


----------



## bigrob1015

worldofross said:


> Try it and see what happens.... :smile3: then post your findings.....
> 
> Realizing this method is for Rooting the Droid 3 and not Droid 2 Global...


this does work for all who want to use the stock unrooted leak ive been running it with no issues and can now root it thanks to this post http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?t=3714

View attachment 1425


----------



## showtimexxx95

My question now is... is it better to use ace's leak then use the new easy root method to obtain root or use p3 droids 2 part root leak? Would there be any real difference?


----------



## x13thangelx

showtimexxx95 said:


> My question now is... is it better to use ace's leak then use the new easy root method to obtain root or use p3 droids 2 part root leak? Would there be any real difference?


Other than rooting it yourself takes longer and is more of a hassle, no it should be the same either way.


----------



## showtimexxx95

Oh okay, thanks for the response Angel.


----------



## showtimexxx95

I'm still thinking some devs should turn the leak into a more customizable rom. I love the the new blur along with it's battery life and I also love the customization of cm7. Why not just combine the best of both?


----------



## bigrob1015

"showtimexxx95 said:


> My question now is... is it better to use ace's leak then use the new easy root method to obtain root or use p3 droids 2 part root leak? Would there be any real difference?


I've been watching the thread and seeing what bugs/ issues have surfaced have arised with the 2 part version vs the original leak and I have not had any of the issues yet that I have read about and battery life has been pretty good with moderate use on the non rooted version. so now that its rootable let's see what happens


----------



## showtimexxx95

Bigrob1015, so are you saying you agree with me and would like to see this happen?


----------



## bigrob1015

"showtimexxx95 said:


> Bigrob1015, so are you saying you agree with me and would like to see this happen?


heck yeah I would like to see what kind of sweet roms that could come from this leak and I would volunteer to be a tester too


----------



## tRu3_sKiTz0

I just want deodex. I will stick with stock rooted, but there are a couple things that would work better if it were deodexed and i dont have the time to learn how to do it myself so i am patiently waiting.... Im loving rooted gb right now though... yeah.


----------



## nivetevin

Ok...ao i read through the thread, bs'd back to stock, installed GB, but i wanted to go back to CM7 after a while...so in the process of going back to stock, so i can flash CM7, rsdlite failed and now i'm stuck with the bootloader on "corrput code" and RSDLite keeps failing...also after trying it like 20 times, even downloading a linux live-cd so i could try http://blog.opticaldelusion.org/search/label/sbf_flash. But now it says "Cannot program, battery low". i'm doomed.
Also, i thank ace and all the rest who have put they're work into this, but i'm still a minor and don;t have any way to donate to you other than through the andorid market


----------



## qamil

I flashed my d2g last night and everything looks good. The phone responds slightly faster. What I did was only cache wipe and not data wipe, so all my games and applications remained intact. Only Titanium Backup and Z4Root doesn't work for known reason, otherwise everything works just fine. There are three new apps/features that caught my eye, like Apps, menu option for tethering and Traffic option under shortcuts. The last one maybe was there before but I can't remember that I've seen it before. 
So, I hope this info will be helpful for those who still thing should they try to move to the new version or not.


----------



## aceoyame

You aren't doomed. You can drop the battery in someone elses phone and charge it. Or you can borrow their battery. If that doesn't work take any extra usb cable. Chop it in half, strip the cable till you see the four wires. Take a the positive and negative and strip those wires. Then tape them to the positive and negative terminals on the battery and let it sit for a few hours. Use a multi meter to identify the terminals on the battery. RSD lite was likely failing because it is picky with filenames. Delete your SBF file and re-extract it to the root of your C drive and run RSD again. As long as it says program ok or something like that it is recoverable. You can even use a battery from an OG droid as we use the same battery. So it shouldn't be that hard to find someone with either a D2,D2G or OG droid to charge/borrow their battery.


----------



## aceoyame

tRu3_sKiTz0 said:


> I just want deodex. I will stick with stock rooted, but there are a couple things that would work better if it were deodexed and i dont have the time to learn how to do it myself so i am patiently waiting.... Im loving rooted gb right now though... yeah.


I just may have a deodex version coming. I know how to use a deodex script and it's easy... I am going to see if I can get it done tomorrow. I won't be doing much today as it is my wife and I's anniversary today.

Edit: I am working on creating a donate app. Apparently they made a tool to make it super easy to make an app.


----------



## nivetevin

aceoyame said:


> You aren't doomed. You can drop the battery in someone elses phone and charge it. Or you can borrow their battery. If that doesn't work take any extra usb cable. Chop it in half, strip the cable till you see the four wires. Take a the positive and negative and strip those wires. Then tape them to the positive and negative terminals on the battery and let it sit for a few hours. Use a multi meter to identify the terminals on the battery. RSD lite was likely failing because it is picky with filenames. Delete your SBF file and re-extract it to the root of your C drive and run RSD again. As long as it says program ok or something like that it is recoverable. You can even use a battery from an OG droid as we use the same battery. So it shouldn't be that hard to find someone with either a D2,D2G or OG droid to charge/borrow their battery.


Thanx...i found a friend with a d2 and i'm going to charge it then use the Linux version of sbf'ing or try RSD again.
Thanx a lot.


----------



## bigrob1015

"aceoyame said:


> I am working on creating a donate app. Apparently they made a tool to make it super easy to make an app.


that would be awesome ace you deserve everything you can get with your hard work on miui and now this leak your awesome!


----------



## showtimexxx95

aceoyame said:


> I just may have a deodex version coming. I know how to use a deodex script and it's easy... I am going to see if I can get it done tomorrow. I won't be doing much today as it is my wife and I's anniversary today.
> 
> Edit: I am working on creating a donate app. Apparently they made a tool to make it super easy to make an app.


Happy Anniversary Ace! :grin3:


----------



## DmdStar

> Originally Posted by tgambitg View Post
> Hmm.. so... the Droid3 just got rooted, and here's the method used:
> 
> http://vulnfactory.org/blog/2011/08/...g-the-droid-3/
> 
> I'm wondering if the same method could be used on this new GB build....
> 
> Anyone wanting to try?


I did try this on the D2G yesterday, with the leaked unrooted GB installed, and it appeared to work. I did get the root prompt in the ADB shell. However I have no idea how to get su binary installed to make superuser and bootstrap work. Ended up SBF'ing and starting over. But if someone knows how to get su installed after doing this, instructions would be awesome.


----------



## DmdStar

deleted duplicate post


----------



## Asphyx

DmdStar said:


> deleted duplicate post


Did you use the V7 root or the earlier versions.

V7 has everything in it.


----------



## DmdStar

Asphyx said:


> Did you use the V7 root or the earlier versions.
> 
> V7 has everything in it.


Oh, lookee there...I was doing the manual version posted yesterday. Didn't realize this link was different. That totally makes me giggle.  I'll give that one a go.

Thanks!


----------



## Asphyx

DmdStar said:


> Oh, lookee there...I was doing the manual version posted yesterday. Didn't realize this link was different. That totally makes me giggle.  I'll give that one a go.
> 
> Thanks!


Yep the V7 is pretty much a one click that does all the manual work for you!
(ok it's really a double click to run the bat file! LOL)


----------



## bigrob1015

"DmdStar said:


> I did try this on the D2G yesterday, with the leaked unrooted GB installed, and it appeared to work. I did get the root prompt in the ADB shell. However I have no idea how to get su binary installed to make superuser and bootstrap work. Ended up SBF'ing and starting over. But if someone knows how to get su installed after doing this, instructions would be awesome.


V7 is automated download zip file unzip click on one that says click here to root put phone in charge only mode turn on use debugging and it'll bring up a window that says ready to root when you are press any key phone will reboot 2 times then after its done viola! your rooted on stock leaked gb


----------



## DmdStar

bigrob1015 said:


> V7 is automated download zip file unzip click on one that says click here to root put phone in charge only mode turn on use debugging and it'll bring up a window that says ready to root when you are press any key phone will reboot 2 times then after its done viola! your rooted on stock leaked gb


Got it... I thought this was the link to the original manual way posted before. Didn't realize an "easy" version was released after that.


----------



## bigrob1015

"DmdStar said:


> Got it... I thought this was the link to the original manual way posted before. Didn't realize an "easy" version was released after that.


gotta love that "easy button" lol


----------



## slimpirudude

"qamil said:


> I flashed my d2g last night and everything looks good. The phone responds slightly faster. What I did was only cache wipe and not data wipe, so all my games and applications remained intact. Only Titanium Backup and Z4Root doesn't work for known reason, otherwise everything works just fine. There are three new apps/features that caught my eye, like Apps, menu option for tethering and Traffic option under shortcuts. The last one maybe was there before but I can't remember that I've seen it before.
> So, I hope this info will be helpful for those who still thing should they try to move to the new version or not.


I don't see traffic......help?


----------



## qamil

check my last post 
|
|
|
V


----------



## qamil

slimpirudude said:


> I don't see traffic......help?


sorry, my mistake, it is not on the "root" of the shortcuts list, but it is under Android Widgets. ;=)


----------



## qamil

bigrob1015 said:


> this does work for all who want to use the stock unrooted leak ive been running it with no issues and can now root it thanks to this post http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?t=3714
> 
> View attachment 2170


I just used the script and all I can say it works 100% Super user is there, and I tested Titanium Backup app, all good. So, for anyone who need root for the leaked unrooted GB this is the working solution.

peace!


----------



## x13thangelx

tRu3_sKiTz0 said:


> I just want deodex. I will stick with stock rooted, but there are a couple things that would work better if it were deodexed and i dont have the time to learn how to do it myself so i am patiently waiting.... Im loving rooted gb right now though... yeah.


All deodexing really does is make it easier to theme, thats about it. I was looking to but was told that by multiple people that are waaaaaay smarter than me when it comes to android and decided not to worry about it.


----------



## aceoyame

I have deodex'd and odex'd android before so it's not hard to do. Just a matter of running a script and then pulling you're odex'd /deodex'd versions out.


----------



## x13thangelx

DmdStar said:


> But if someone knows how to get su installed after doing this, instructions would be awesome.


Download these first (both files from the Rootzwiki D2/G wiki page):
busybox
Superuser

unzip both to the same folder
in cmd line, move to the folder you unzipped to



Code:


<br />
adb push superuser /data/local/temp<br />
adb push superuser.apk /data/local/temp<br />
adb push busybox /data/local/temp<br />
adb shell<br />
mount -o rw,remount -t ext3 /dev/block/mmcblk1p21 /system<br />
mv /data/local/temp/Superuser.apk /system/app<br />
mv /data/local/temp/su /system/bin<br />
mv /data/local/temp/busybox /system/bin<br />
chmod 4755 /system/bin/superuser<br />
chmod 4755 /system/bin/busybox<br />
mount -o ro,remount -t ext3 /dev/block/mmcblk1p21 /system<br />
exit<br />

Should work right.... Havent tried though.

usual disclaimer, i take no responsibility for anything you do to your device


----------



## x13thangelx

aceoyame said:


> I have deodex'd and odex'd android before so it's not hard to do. Just a matter of running a script and then pulling you're odex'd /deodex'd versions out.


I couldnt find the script so was looking into doing it manually. All I found was xUltimate which i couldnt get to work.


----------



## Vypor

"aceoyame said:


> I have deodex'd and odex'd android before so it's not hard to do. Just a matter of running a script and then pulling you're odex'd /deodex'd versions out.


Speaking of odex/deodex does anyone have any good links for deodex and theming android? There are certain colors/themes i like in this version but others i would want to change (i.e. white menus with black text, instead i'd want the color of the notification bar for menu with white text). Or i wouldn't mind the default hexen colors, lol. Either way if anyone has any good links for noobs that want to get into theme development i would appreciate it.


----------



## tRu3_sKiTz0

Thanks angel. I'm just too burnt out and zombified to get into this right now, plus I still have to rewire and mod my psp again. I will juat wait for someone else to do it. Not a big deal at the moment.


----------



## DmdStar

Anyone having any trouble with device encryption on GB? I can't get it to work whether its rooted or not... First tried after fresh SBF & upgrade to the original leaked image. It's required to connect to my company's Exchange server, however whenever I try to enable encryption, I get this:



> There is not enough memory to encrypt device data.
> 
> Please remove old or unused application data to free up some memory and try again.


That can't possibly be true since its a fresh install... but I did try formatting the DATA partition just in case, to no avail. And enabling encryption works fine on stock 330, so this is just weird.


----------



## kevdliu

Is there a bloatware removal script for gb or does the old one still work?


----------



## x13thangelx

kevdliu said:


> Is there a bloatware removal script for gb or does the old one still work?


No there isnt.... I listed what I found safe to freeze in another thread though.


----------



## tgambitg

Oh, slight bug I've found... but easily fixable...

Using Go Launcher EX, GB leak, rooted using one click method, and D1 multimedia dock, the screen will corrupt after removing from the dock, but if you check under Preferences->Advanced Settings->High Quality Drawing in Go Launcher EX, it fixes the problem.


----------



## aceoyame

Well, GB soak will be happening soon and yours truly will likely be in it. When I get the build I will leak it. Although something tells me they're gonna use the build I leaked for soak.

Hello.

I never thought it would be nine weeks before I got back to you! Please accept my personal apology for the delays.

It looks like we are nearly ready for the upgrade test for Droid 2 Global. Since it's been so long since you signed up, it would not be fair for me to assume that you are still interested in the project. If you are, please register here.

Thanks in advance if you can participate.

Regards,

- Matt
Motorola Owners' Forums
Motorola Feedback Network


----------



## Kumori Ookami

aceoyame said:


> Hello.
> 
> I never thought it would be nine weeks before I got back to you! Please accept my personal apology for the delays.
> 
> It looks like we are nearly ready for the upgrade test for Droid 2 Global. Since it's been so long since you signed up, it would not be fair for me to assume that you are still interested in the project. If you are, please register here.
> 
> Thanks in advance if you can participate.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> - Matt
> Motorola Owners' Forums
> Motorola Feedback Network


 And the rest of Motorola, always a day late and a dollar short. Thanks for the update Ace. Oh quick question, I'm in this feedback program to but it's the first one they actually wanna test, how do they get the test builds out, email?


----------



## aceoyame

Kumori Ookami said:


> And the rest of Motorola, always a day late and a dollar short. Thanks for the update Ace. Oh quick question, I'm in this feedback program to but it's the first one they actually wanna test, how do they get the test builds out, email?


I think because they ask for your MEID they push it out via updater with that.


----------



## Blunderbuss

So what are the chances that our leak is the same as the incoming OTA update? I am assuming that since the d2g is at end of life this is the last major OTA update?


----------



## aceoyame

It probabbly will be. I am betting on Ice cream sandwhich being able to be made to work on .32's kernel as well since there isn't THAT much difference in later kernels.


----------



## nutpn

I think 2.3.4,,,,,4.5.91 mb 860 ATT,so maybe it will,Im just not that good at doing the entering all the adb stuff or may be 2.3.3


----------



## Blunderbuss

I just got the email too- do we need to SBF back to 330 for this?


----------



## gunz.jones

Wait for them to actually say the soak test has started if you need to sbf. Save some grief of dealing with stock. May accept it if you are running the leak. The droid x did...


----------



## slimpirudude

Can someone help me unthrottle my data? Im on p3droids 2 part leak fyi.....


----------



## Blunderbuss

gunz.jones said:


> Wait for them to actually say the soak test has started if you need to sbf. Save some grief of dealing with stock. May accept it if you are running the leak. The droid x did...


I'm running the p3droid 2 part rooted leak- think that will screw it up?


----------



## gunz.jones

Most likely.


----------



## fiveball02

Just got my invite for the soak test.


----------



## brody30

fiveball02 said:


> Just got my invite for the soak test.


Same here....

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk


----------



## bigrob1015

just got my invite for the soak test as well


----------



## bgarlock

Anyone else notice at night that the capacitive keys and the HW keyboard doesn't light up?


----------



## bgarlock

Is there a Git hub repo that testers can report bugs too? Any links to a forum post for the soak test would also be helpful.

Many thanks,
Bruce


----------



## gunz.jones

Not an official soak yet. Everyone is running a leak. Official forum will be on the moto site when it starts.


----------



## Kickasz23

Got hooked up inivted to soak test today


----------



## showtimexxx95

Where do I get an invite to the soak test?


----------



## gunz.jones

Register your device with Motorola. Join their forums. They will email you.


----------



## showtimexxx95

I registered an hour ago but haven't received the email... am I able to get it after registering so late?


----------



## tRu3_sKiTz0

I registered back on june and I didn't get on so yeah... No


----------



## Gasai Yuno

I doubt I'll ever get the invite since I'm not with Verizon, and not even on CDMA.

I highly doubt Motorola will ever care to test firmware for their VZW global phones on GSM.


----------



## mufazzal123

"trckydve said:


> I'm running the rooted gb. It runs good, battery is ok, but I have run into a few minor issues. When I make a call the screen goes dark and won't come back on until the other person hangs up. I don't know if anyone else has run into this, it may be something simple. Also I haven't deleted or frozen anything


Same problem for me. Hv to slide open the keypad to bring screen back on. Maybe it could be due to the screen guard and sensor problem. I will try replacing my screen guard and report back.


----------



## tRu3_sKiTz0

"Gasai Yuno said:


> I doubt I'll ever get the invite since I'm not with Verizon, and not even on CDMA.
> 
> I highly doubt Motorola will ever care to test firmware for their VZW global phones on GSM.


Ironic lol


----------



## showtimexxx95

mufazzal123 said:


> Same problem for me. Hv to slide open the keypad to bring screen back on. Maybe it could be due to the screen guard and sensor problem. I will try replacing my screen guard and report back.


Same problem here.


----------



## showtimexxx95

Hey guys, I have have always had sbf's fail because i'm running 64bit windows 7 but about a month back I got a hold of an sbf and motodrivers that worked... I tried the sbf out after soft bricking my droid 2 global and it worked for the first time ever. I was like holy sh*t this must be a lucky try so I did it again and it worked. After a month of having this and being bored I went into C:\Program Files (x86) and found a motorola folder which means 32 bit rsd lite and motohelper work for my 64bit windows 7 while the 64 bit versions suck d*ck. I know tons of 64bit people have problems with sbf on 64bit windows 7 pc's so I figured I would post this and hope it helps someone.


----------



## gunz.jones

Matt used to have a link on a forum post that would force the invited I think. Been 3 months though. Wonder if they start with the leak or go to another test build first.


----------



## dolfns99

Does launcher pro not work with the leak? I installed and all it did was force close repeatedly and i couldn't get past the lockscreen. I had to sbf.


----------



## tgambitg

mufazzal123 said:


> Same problem for me. Hv to slide open the keypad to bring screen back on. Maybe it could be due to the screen guard and sensor problem. I will try replacing my screen guard and report back.


Don't use a screen protector on this phone... the Gorilla Glass makes protects the phone from scratches, unless you are always wearing diamond earrings or stuffing your pocket full of sand, it's not worth it. The screen protector messes with the touch sensitivity of GG.


----------



## showtimexxx95

Actually, screen protectors such as my favorite, ghost armor, are very good and very needed. If you don't think so I want you to rapidly and fiercely try to scratch your phone's unprotected screen with keys and watch how it scratches. I have done that to my droid 2 global that has ghost armor full body protection and the screen had no scratch. Oh and please post a video, I want to see your phone being scratched to pieces.


----------



## Kumori Ookami

tgambitg said:


> Don't use a screen protector on this phone... the Gorilla Glass makes protects the phone from scratches, unless you are always wearing diamond earrings or stuffing your pocket full of sand, it's not worth it. The screen protector messes with the touch sensitivity of GG.


I haven't had any problems with a clear screen protector on my phone, and kinda need it cause I'm in construction. The gorilla glass only protects from so much.


----------



## showtimexxx95

Kumori Ookami said:


> I haven't had any problems with a clear screen protector on my phone, and kinda need it cause I'm in construction. The gorilla glass only protects from so much.


Exactly.


----------



## tgambitg

showtimexxx95 said:


> Actually, screen protectors such as my favorite, ghost armor, are very good and very needed. If you don't think so I want you to rapidly and fiercely try to scratch your phone's unprotected screen with keys and watch how it scratches. I have done that to my droid 2 global that has ghost armor full body protection and the screen had no scratch. Oh and please post a video, I want to see your phone being scratched to pieces.


I can't tell you how many times I've taken keys, knives, various other sharp instruments to my phone. It never scratched. 




This shows off Gorilla Glass rather well (yeah, it's from Corning, but it still demos really well)

I still have my old D1 that was abused all to hell, never had a screen protector on it, Not a single scratch on the glass. If I remember correctly, the glass scratch resistance is around 7.5-8 on the Mohs scale... that's incredibly scratch resistant... considering steel is around 4.5.... and brass (which most keys are made of ) is around 3.5.


----------



## tgambitg

Kumori Ookami said:


> I haven't had any problems with a clear screen protector on my phone, and kinda need it cause I'm in construction. The gorilla glass only protects from so much.


Being in construction means you work with sand. Sand contains particles that are harder than GG, so naturally you would be able to scratch it... In everyday use, you're not going to find anything short of a diamond that can scratch it.


----------



## Vypor

"dolfns99 said:


> Does launcher pro not work with the leak? I installed and all it did was force close repeatedly and i couldn't get past the lockscreen. I had to sbf.


I run LP fine. Infact i didnt like the new app drawer and i wasnt impressed still with the launcher since it only had 4 buttons. LP or any other launcher ftw


----------



## dolfns99

Thanks... will try it again and see what happens!


----------



## silver6054

Gasai Yuno said:


> I doubt I'll ever get the invite since I'm not with Verizon, and not even on CDMA.
> 
> I highly doubt Motorola will ever care to test firmware for their VZW global phones on GSM.


On the register form, they ask if you are using it on Verizon. I assume saying "No" means you won't be invited, but you could try saying "Yes"! For the last soak test (in Dec 2010) I was in the UK using GSM, and the update got pushed to my phone.


----------



## gunz.jones

Android overclock doesn't work....reboots the phone as soon as su is given....


----------



## arturocald

I got the email xD


----------



## showtimexxx95

Can someone explain the soak test to me in detail? This is surprisingly the first time I have heard of it and I don't quite understand what it is. Thanks in advance for any feedback.


----------



## Gasai Yuno

A soak test is when Motorola pushes the update to certain phones to see how it performs before unleashing it onto general public.


----------



## jabbajac

Quick update to my battery issue problem. It looks like my 3G is constantly sending data back and forth. Running the 2 part rooted GB, anyone else with the same problem?

[edit]
I know that turning off 3G is an option but I use google voice for texting and if I turn off 3g then I won't get texts. Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## tRu3_sKiTz0

Okay, I don't what I did but now my facebook contacts are gone and I also can't see my downloads in the market once again. Wtf, I just want my shit to work like it should. Can't wait for an official update so I van at least complain to verizon.


----------



## jabbajac

After a little snooping around it seems like the market app on the prerooted gingerbread is what's sucking down all that data. Anybody have any idea as to why that would be? Any help would be greatly appreciated, thanks!


----------



## x13thangelx

jabbajac said:


> After a little snooping around it seems like the market app on the prerooted gingerbread is what's sucking down all that data. Anybody have any idea as to why that would be? Any help would be greatly appreciated, thanks!


I know on mine it keeps installing Maps.... even after i uninstall or freeze it. Might be part of it....


----------



## jabbajac

x13thangelx said:


> I know on mine it keeps installing Maps.... even after i uninstall or freeze it. Might be part of it....


Can't tell if it's installing maps or not but after I turn the background data off my phone instantly calms down. This doesn't happen all the time either, just most of the time. It's really weird.


----------



## soopervoo

so far Gingerbread (unrooted version) is running more than great on my D2G.

Haven't noticed many bugs, except for one with Swiftkey X when it sometimes does not detect my 1st row on the keyboard.

Battery life has improved a lot, probably 40% longer than with 2.2. 
The phone does not get warm anymore when I play games or use it intensively so it has way better power management.

Was using LauncherPro for +7 months, but wanted to try something new so going to stick with GoLauncherEX for now. Currently liking it so far, very similar to LP.

GB has fixed my wireless issues where I for some reason constantly get dc from my router at home.

I'm currently overseas using GSM (Optus in Australia to be exact) and dd not have working 3G internet on both firmwares. Anybody have that problem? Already emailed/called all Verizon/Motorola/Optus and still don't have working 3G on my phone... the D2G is not so "Global" after all


----------



## Gasai Yuno

soopervoo said:


> I'm currently overseas using GSM (Optus in Australia to be exact) and dd not have working 3G internet on both firmwares. Anybody have that problem? Already emailed/called all Verizon/Motorola/Optus and still don't have working 3G on my phone... the D2G is not so "Global" after all


Well, first things first, have you configured the APN?


----------



## Gasai Yuno

Spare Parts's battery history doesn't work any more, by the way. Trying to choose it results in FC. I wonder how can I check partial wakelock usage statistics now.


----------



## soopervoo

Gasai Yuno said:


> Well, first things first, have you configured the APN?


yup. Optus Mobile provided the APN. Added it and still no internet. Tried googling and others have this problem too, so far no working solutions. 3G Verizon was working fine in America too. I guess I'll just have to suck it up on Wifi for the next few months.

But at least 2.3 is running well. Probably will try the root version next


----------



## MeHappy

Did the screen fade on and off on froyo firmware? I noticed how it smoothly fades on/off when you press the lock button now on GB, but I'm so used to the CRT animation that I can't remember.
Also, does anyone else hate the "zoom" animation when switching between screeens? For example when opening a thread in the rootzwiki app, or when backing out of a thread.


----------



## xcodybx

qamil said:


> I just used the script and all I can say it works 100% Super user is there, and I tested Titanium Backup app, all good. So, for anyone who need root for the leaked unrooted GB this is the working solution.
> 
> peace!


This just made my life so much easier!
:grin3:


----------



## Gasai Yuno

soopervoo said:


> yup. Optus Mobile provided the APN. Added it and still no internet. Tried googling and others have this problem too, so far no working solutions. 3G Verizon was working fine in America too. I guess I'll just have to suck it up on Wifi for the next few months.


I'm just checking to be sure: you have the APN type set to "default", and on the APN list screen, there's a green dot to the right of the APN name, right?

An acquaintance of mine in Australia is using a D2G with Optus and she says 3G is working.


----------



## MeHappy

Also the sleep option in the power menu is nice, I can see using that a lot instead of completely turning off my phone.


----------



## tRu3_sKiTz0

Anyone have any issues with notification sound? I can't set notification sounds, I get a fc everytime. I'm about to just install the unrooted and root it myself.


----------



## Vypor

"tRu3_sKiTz0 said:


> Anyone have any issues with notification sound? I can't set notification sounds, I get a fc everytime. I'm about to just install the unrooted and root it myself.


No problems with anything. Notification sound, ringer, everything fine


----------



## gunz.jones

No issues here. I have been running rooted since release on a fresh sbf with no issues. Only force close was on android overclock. Can't download root tools because it now shows the global as an unsupported device in the market. Everything else seems fine.


----------



## jabbajac

anyone have any insight into the market app pulling data problem? it really sucks to have to turn off bg data because my google voice sync through it. Any ideas or a point in the right direction would be super helpful. Thanks!


----------



## old wine guy

"gunz.jones said:


> Android overclock doesn't work....reboots the phone as soon as su is given....


I am also having an issue with android overclock. The program force closes as stated before, but stays listed as a running program under settings.


----------



## Dark Cricket

I have something weird, when I connect to DockStation, leds menu, home, search and back, sometimes on and stays on until you remove the DockStation.


----------



## soopervoo

Gasai Yuno said:


> I'm just checking to be sure: you have the APN type set to "default", and on the APN list screen, there's a green dot to the right of the APN name, right?
> 
> An acquaintance of mine in Australia is using a D2G with Optus and she says 3G is working.


Hmm so instead of using the APN settings the Optus provider gave me, I decided to Goggle up so more Optus APN's and tried the MMS one somebody posted and IT WORKS!!!! Now I get to enjoy Internet in Aussie and can look up maps b/c I always get lost. Thanks for the support Gasai!!


----------



## jabbajac

No problem with the notification sounds on my end. Check your settings again? 
Also I was incorrect when I said that market was pulling massive amounts of data, turns out it was my email. For some reason leaving my email on push will keep a constant 3G connection, I switched it to a 15 minute fetch schedule instead. Any ideas on why this might be happening? Or work arounds?


----------



## Gasai Yuno

jabbajac said:


> For some reason leaving my email on push will keep a constant 3G connection, I switched it to a 15 minute fetch schedule instead. Any ideas on why this might be happening? Or work arounds?


"Push" means new email is indeed pushed to your phone. Now, what is required for that pushing to work? The server should know exactly how to reach you.

The only way - considering you might be behind a NAT, a firewall, and whatever else - is to keep a connection from your phone to the server alive at all times. This way the server has a way to send your phone a new mail notification instantly.

Naturally, there can be no workarounds, because that's how push works.


----------



## Vypor

So guys I need some input/help from anyone who has deodexed before and is familiar with it. xUltimate is still possible to use to deodex the d2g but you have to remove the dlna, mediagallery and videoplayer apk/odex files from the origi_app folder. Infact I found this tutorial for droid2 after I managed to deodex my d2g

http://www.droidforums.net/forum/droid-2-roms/137447-how-deodex-droid-2-gb-no-wipe-required.html

in the adb shell script I had to use /dev/block/platform/mmsi-omap-hs.1/mmcblk1p21 rather than /dev/block/mmcblk1p21 to get the path correct for me.

Now my problem lies within getting the mediagallery and videoplayer back. Since the files don't deodex properly without failing I do not have a deodexed version of the files and I can't even push the mediagallery and videoplayer apk's back and have them be recognized (yes permissions, root explorer, mount, ect... is followed when pushing into the system/app folder). 
Can anyone be of assistance in getting gingerblur deodexed and have everything working without missing?

FYI: I'm running the pre-rooted 2 part p3droid install of gingerbread


----------



## x13thangelx

Vypor said:


> So guys I need some input/help from anyone who has deodexed before and is familiar with it. xUltimate is still possible to use to deodex the d2g but you have to remove the dlna, mediagallery and videoplayer apk/odex files from the origi_app folder. Infact I found this tutorial for droid2 after I managed to deodex my d2g
> 
> http://www.droidforums.net/forum/droid-2-roms/137447-how-deodex-droid-2-gb-no-wipe-required.html
> 
> in the adb shell script I had to use /dev/block/platform/mmsi-omap-hs.1/mmcblk1p21 rather than /dev/block/mmcblk1p21 to get the path correct for me.
> 
> Now my problem lies within getting the mediagallery and videoplayer back. Since the files don't deodex properly without failing I do not have a deodexed version of the files and I can't even push the mediagallery and videoplayer apk's back and have them be recognized (yes permissions, root explorer, mount, ect... is followed when pushing into the system/app folder).
> Can anyone be of assistance in getting gingerblur deodexed and have everything working without missing?
> 
> FYI: I'm running the pre-rooted 2 part p3droid install of gingerbread


I've already got it deodexed, its making it flashable thats my problem. I'll upload the deodexed files in a minute. It all works perfectly just have to do it via adb pushing.


----------



## Vypor

"x13thangelx said:


> I've already got it deodexed, its making it flashable thats my problem. I'll upload the deodexed files in a minute. It all works perfectly just have to do it via adb pushing.


Sweet, you da man


----------



## x13thangelx

Vypor said:


> Sweet, you da man


Here ya go.... Included a script that will automatically do everything for you after you unzip to sd card

http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?t=4085


----------



## Vypor

"x13thangelx said:


> Here ya go.... Included a script that will automatically do everything for you after you unzip to sd card
> 
> http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?t=4085


Once again, you da man! I was able to extract the three apks that i needed and pushed them individually. The sh file should be great for people who havent tried deodexing yet. Now to start looking at themes and customization... that is after i sleep and get back from work.


----------



## mentalchaos

I've done the sbf, updated to 330.

changed the file name to update.zip. and it fails every time.

Also at the bottom it says can't open /cache/recovery/command.


----------



## Vypor

Vzw has the change log back up for GB on the D2G. Blur v4.5.607

I wonder what is going to be different between 606 and 607


----------



## Gasai Yuno

3G icon fix! That alone warrants a build number increase!


----------



## tRu3_sKiTz0

Lol evidently I was invited to the soak test and didnt even realize since I have been messing with my phone and havent had email for a few days lol. So will there be an updated preroot?


----------



## Gasai Yuno

Why bother with that when there's an easy enough procedure to gain root access?


----------



## aceoyame

I agree. Also in a bit, I will see if I can pull the update from moto's servers.


----------



## tRu3_sKiTz0

Gasai Yuno said:


> Why bother with that when there's an easy enough procedure to gain root access?


I just dont want to have to start over or unroot... was hoping i could just flash something over what I already have and wipe cache and that would be it.


----------



## showtimexxx95

Ace, do you think you are going to be able to get 4.5.607?


----------



## slimpirudude

"x13thangelx said:


> Here ya go.... Included a script that will automatically do everything for you after you unzip to sd card
> 
> http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?t=4085


I can just run this in script
Manager and accomplish....


----------



## Blunderbuss

Any idea yet if people in the soak test will need to SBF out of their current 2 part pre-rooted installs? Or if we should do that anyway since an easy root exists now?


----------



## slimpirudude

Might as well be on stock 2. 2 for the soak test.....


----------



## gunz.jones

Will need to be on stock or probably unrooted 606...


----------



## Dhex

Does anyone knows a way to get rid of the double lock (slide + pattern) on GB? (to just keep pattern, not "slide to unlock")


----------



## aceoyame

I should be able to get 4.5.607, going to try getting it now.


----------



## soopervoo

not the perfect solution but I use the app "Unlock with Wifi" 
I don't have to unlock if I'm at home using my wifi



Dhex said:


> Does anyone knows a way to get rid of the double lock (slide + pattern) on GB? (to just keep pattern, not "slide to unlock")


----------



## aceoyame

slowly working my way through moto's servers to see if any of them have the update.

Edit: Apparently moto yanked 4.5.606 from the server I got it from lol.

Edit 4.5.607 is downloading for me! will let you know when it's uploaded. Waiting on download then I have to watch my son, test and upload.


----------



## tRu3_sKiTz0

Nice ace! Hopefully this can be rooted the same way as 606.


----------



## bigrob1015

"aceoyame said:


> Edit 4.5.607 is downloading for me! will let you know when it's uploaded. Waiting on download then I have to watch my son, test and upload.


Nice ace you da man!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jabbajac

Gasai Yuno said:


> "Push" means new email is indeed pushed to your phone. Now, what is required for that pushing to work? The server should know exactly how to reach you.
> 
> The only way - considering you might be behind a NAT, a firewall, and whatever else - is to keep a connection from your phone to the server alive at all times. This way the server has a way to send your phone a new mail notification instantly.
> 
> Naturally, there can be no workarounds, because that's how push works.


Hmm yea technically that is correct but that never happened while I was on 2.2.

Also the 3G icon and the cell signal icon alternates from blue to white depending on certain things? Does anyone know why it does that and what it means? Thanks!

Also I'm apparently invited to a soak test, do I have to go back to 2.2 or can I just flash right over 606 and 2 part preroot?


----------



## Gasai Yuno

jabbajac said:


> Also the 3G icon and the cell signal icon alternates from blue to white depending on certain things? Does anyone know why it does that and what it means? Thanks!


Blue = signed in to Google services.
White = not signed in.

To get 4.5.607 you need a clean system without root and with bloatware intact.


----------



## aceoyame

Don't bother using soaktest rom. I am releasing it myself before moto does lol. I am uploading it as I am posting this.


----------



## MrPib

aceoyame said:


> slowly working my way through moto's servers to see if any of them have the update.


You didn't happen to stumble across the D2 soak update, did you?

And THANKS!


----------



## tRu3_sKiTz0

Thanks ace! Wil we be able to flash over our current roms? I don't have anything frozen at the moment, but it is rooted. I wouldn't mind unrooting, flashing and then rerooting but do we even know if it will be rootable like 606?


----------



## Gasai Yuno

I'm not sure if people can read, but all Motorola Gingerbread-based phones can be rooted in the exact same way.


----------



## x13thangelx

tRu3_sKiTz0 said:


> Thanks ace! Wil we be able to flash over our current roms? I don't have anything frozen at the moment, but it is rooted. I wouldn't mind unrooting, flashing and then rerooting but do we even know if it will be rootable like 606?


Unless moto fixes the exploit (which i very highly doubt they would have in that short amount of time) then you can still root using the d3 root.


----------



## x13thangelx

MrPib said:


> You didn't happen to stumble across the D2 soak update, did you?
> 
> And THANKS!


The way project cheesecake work is by using the fingerprint so you could possibly find it by changing the fingerprint to represent a d2 but even then idk if you could find it

Edit: not sure why i was thinking it was project cupcake


----------



## aceoyame

tRu3_sKiTz0 said:


> Thanks ace! Wil we be able to flash over our current roms? I don't have anything frozen at the moment, but it is rooted. I wouldn't mind unrooting, flashing and then rerooting but do we even know if it will be rootable like 606?


I honestly don't know lol. Given that I was the source I would have to SBF, put .606 GB back on and try to go back to .607 so it's too big of a PITA for me. So right now I am gonna say still from .330 but I will add it might work. I would wait and try it and if it doesn't then go back to .330. Any backups you have of /data/ will definately work.


----------



## tRu3_sKiTz0

"Gasai Yuno said:


> I'm not sure if people can read, but all Motorola Gingerbread-based phones can be rooted in the exact same way.


I hope that wasn't in response to my question. Because I can read and I have read but things have been moving so fast that is really no way of knowing for sure until someone tests. I know I ask some dumn questions some times but wouldn't you if ur only phone depended on it? Thanks again ace. Ill just give it a shot later since I haven't really been doing too much customization these last few days.... not a big deal.


----------



## Keifla96

tRu3_sKiTz0 said:


> I hope that wasn't in response to my question. Because I can read and I have read but things have been moving so fast that is really no way of knowing for sure until someone tests. I know I ask some dumn questions some times but wouldn't you if ur only phone depended on it? Thanks again ace. Ill just give it a shot later since I haven't really been doing too much customization these last few days.... not a big deal.


This is just how he answers questions I noticed "rude". For the record I don't think your question was stupid since it isnt stated anywhere yet that you can in fact root .607 the same way since no one yet has done it. Unless Gasai is a fortune teller and can see the future we will have to wait for the upload from Ace... who once again is awesome!!!


----------



## x13thangelx

downloading now, I'll upload and post a mirror link later

edit: ace, did you run a diff between the 2 to see whats different?


----------



## worldofross

MrPib said:


> You didn't happen to stumble across the D2 soak update, did you?
> 
> And THANKS!


Not in a D2G forum... Waiting for Ace's Upload as well


----------



## TheGreatDeviod

Downloading Ace's version 607 now. I have a stock, unrooted version 606 phone that was updated off of a fresh 330 SBF. I will try to do a direct update to the new version Ace just posted and let you know what happens.
Edit: darn, looks like I will be SBF'ing and updating at home then. Thanks for all the work Ace, let us 
know if you find out what the differences are.


----------



## Gasai Yuno

This *requires* 2.4.330.

*You cannot update from 4.5.606. This update requires the phone to have the 2.4.330 tag.*


----------



## Keifla96

Gasai Yuno said:


> This *requires* 2.4.330.
> 
> *You cannot update from 4.5.606. This update requires the phone to have the 2.4.330 tag.*


Agreed, I tried as well..............Fail.


----------



## tgambitg

Gasai Yuno said:


> This *requires* 2.4.330.
> 
> *You cannot update from 4.5.606. This update requires the phone to have the 2.4.330 tag.*


Time to TiBu and SBF and have fun.


----------



## worldofross

Here is the 2.4.330 SBF File 

SBF back to 330
enter bootloader by press X key
Wipe Data and do Factory Reset

Applied update.zip from sdcard
Reboot Device

Updated to 4.5.607 ! of course with bloatware.

Rooted with Z4 Root with no problems

Thanks Ace.... :money:


----------



## Vypor

Do we know what is different yet between 606 and 607?

Was Gasai right? A 3G icon fix? Lol... /sarcasm


----------



## Gasai Yuno

Just updated, rooted, going to extract my /data now.


----------



## worldofross

Gasai Yuno said:


> Just updated, rooted, going to extract my /data now.


How did you root ? Prior to update or after update ?


----------



## Gasai Yuno

After, of course.

3G icon was not fixed, duh.


----------



## tgambitg

worldofross said:


> How did you root ? Prior to update or after update ?


I would assume the one click Moto root works still... considering it's in how ADB interfaces to the device, and not a flaw in GB that the root is achieved.


----------



## rusty815

worldofross said:


> How did you root ? Prior to update or after update ?


using the d3 root method, with it we dont need pre rooted versions of gingerbread updates anymore, you can root from within gingerbread


----------



## worldofross

Gasai Yuno said:


> After, of course.


Using ADB or Z4 root ?


----------



## Gasai Yuno

D3 One Click Root batch file. I edited it to make sense, though. Those hippy-style colours are annoying.


----------



## worldofross

Gasai Yuno said:


> D3 One Click Root batch file. I edited it to make sense, though. Those hippy-style colours are annoying.


I never used that but sure it works... Care to Share ???

Thanks in Advace


----------



## tgambitg

worldofross said:


> I never used that but sure it works... Care to Share ???
> 
> Thanks in Advace


http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?3714-ROOT-Droid-3-root-instructions-%28One-Click-added-for-Windows-Linux-OSX%29


----------



## Gasai Yuno

See http://www.gizmodigit.com/1-click-easy-root-for-motorola-droid-3-released/.


----------



## x13thangelx

Gasai Yuno said:


> D3 One Click Root batch file. I edited it to make sense, though. Those hippy-style colours are annoying.


Nice thing about the linux version, its in whatever color your terminal is


----------



## aceoyame

D3 root works. Adding that to OP.


----------



## Keifla96

So no noticeable differences huh? I guess staying at .606 makes sense rather than having to go through the aggravation since my phone works wonderfully right now.


----------



## aceoyame

Keifla96 said:


> So no noticeable differences huh? I guess staying at .606 makes sense rather than having to go through the aggravation since my phone works wonderfully right now.


There are kernel changes and minor framework changes as well as this... .607 is the soak test so likely it will be what verizon releases for official.


----------



## MeHappy

Wait....what's wrong with the 3g icon?


----------



## Vypor

"MeHappy said:


> Wait....what's wrong with the 3g icon?


Nothing, it was a joke


----------



## Vypor

Of course i think they made a mistake with the vibrate icon. It should be red... like bacon


----------



## x13thangelx

Vypor said:


> Of course i think they made a mistake with the vibrate icon. It should be red... like bacon


=O you mean im not the only one that thought of that the first time someone saw it? Win!


----------



## rusty815

they did fix the issue i had where the backlight sometimes wouldnt turn on, so at least theres a few bugfixes in this build.


----------



## Blunderbuss

I need help SBFing to 330, please see http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?4227-Help!-SBFing-back-to-330&p=86274#post86274 shamelessly posting it here in hopes someone can help me!

Edit: I think everything is going to be ok...I forgot you had to search the search icon in the recovery menu.

Edit2: Any updates on tethering for 607?


----------



## tgambitg

Blunderbuss said:


> I need help SBFing to 330, please see http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?4227-Help!-SBFing-back-to-330&p=86274#post86274 shamelessly posting it here in hopes someone can help me!


check it. I had the same thing happen.


----------



## anguish

I thought bacon the first time I saw the vibrate icon too.. LOL..

I'm working on getting to the point of doing the upgrade. Flashing back to 229 first for now.. Hopefully they fixed the dang backlight bug.

And, as a note, I'm real impressed with 606. Makes me actually enjoying using the phone again! Felt awkward when I went back to my DINC2 briefly earlier..


----------



## x13thangelx

mirror link: 4.5.607-update.zip


----------



## Blunderbuss

tgambitg said:


> check it. I had the same thing happen.


I am all set, and have rooted the 607 release and all that good stuff!

Edit: Now to get a US carrier unlock, tethering capabilities, and a fully working CM rom... ;D hop to it programmers!


----------



## anguish

607 here too now, no issues at all. Rock on!


----------



## aceoyame

Blunderbuss said:


> I am all set, and have rooted the 607 release and all that good stuff!
> 
> Edit: Now to get a US carrier unlock, tethering capabilities, and a fully working CM rom... ;D hop to it programmers!


Tethering already works with no NV edits on CM with OpenGarden Tether. As for CM the closest you'll have to fully working is 8/26 until we figure stuff out.


----------



## Timmer1992

aceoyame said:


> *MODERATOR NOTE: To avoid confusion, THIS Note: EVERYONE DOWNLOAD AND MAKE ANOTHER COPY AND UPLOAD SOMEWHERE ELSE. MOTO IS BOUND TO SEND ME A C&D OVER THIS!
> *


*

Uploading to MultiUpload as now. I upload at about 44 KB/sec, i know pretty slow, its my router, myuplink is like 2mb/sec. Should be done in about 30 mins, then youll have
Megaupload
Rapidshare
Fileserve
MediaFire
and more*


----------



## Timmer1992

aceoyame said:


> *MODERATOR NOTE: To avoid confusion, THIS DOES NOT unlock bootloader at this time*
> 
> Here is system update 4.5.607 for the Droid 2 Global! It is not rooted but you can root it with Droid 3's 1 click root! You will NEED to be at stock .330 and you CANNOT have ANY form of recovery whatsoever installed.
> I recommend you SBF to .330 or .29 (and update to .330) If you have recovery or are at .29 it WILL FAIL.
> 
> Download it from the url below and rename it to update.zip
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/?4alkbidcj2xh0ed
> 
> Note: EVERYONE DOWNLOAD AND MAKE ANOTHER COPY AND UPLOAD SOMEWHERE ELSE. MOTO IS BOUND TO SEND ME A C&D OVER THIS!
> 
> Please note that this would have not been possible without Project Cheesecake and Framework43! Send them a thanks as well!


Just a question how would they serve you a C&D did you post your adress online? XD


----------



## Keifla96

Anyone edit the radio yet for tethering? I'm assuming you still have to on. 607


----------



## Timmer1992

aceoyame said:


> *MODERATOR NOTE: To avoid confusion, THIS DOES NOT unlock bootloader at this time*
> 
> Here is system update 4.5.607 for the Droid 2 Global! It is not rooted but you can root it with Droid 3's 1 click root! You will NEED to be at stock .330 and you CANNOT have ANY form of recovery whatsoever installed.
> I recommend you SBF to .330 or .29 (and update to .330) If you have recovery or are at .29 it WILL FAIL.
> 
> Download it from the url below and rename it to update.zip
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/?4alkbidcj2xh0ed
> 
> Note: EVERYONE DOWNLOAD AND MAKE ANOTHER COPY AND UPLOAD SOMEWHERE ELSE. MOTO IS BOUND TO SEND ME A C&D OVER THIS!
> 
> Please note that this would have not been possible without Project Cheesecake and Framework43! Send them a thanks as well!


http://www.multiupload.com/3B3XITHWVC

There you go, please add to post.


----------



## x13thangelx

Timmer1992 said:


> Just a question how would they serve you a C&D did you post your adress online? XD


They could contact Mediafire and make them pull it down.


----------



## Timmer1992

x13thangelx said:


> They could contact Mediafire and make them pull it down.


Okay now, they wouldnt send me one for reup would they?


----------



## fiveball02

Just got the email. The soak starts late tonight.


----------



## Timmer1992

Great about the soak, but jeez whats with the bright red Motorola M logo. Lol thatll take some getting used to.


----------



## bigrob1015

"fiveball02 said:


> Just got the email. The soak starts late tonight.


Ha ha same here moto is dumb I just got my email for the soak as well


----------



## aceoyame

lol this is the soak, I got it off their servers before they could release it. Don't bother with their instructions.


----------



## Kumori Ookami

Timmer1992 said:


> Great about the soak, but jeez whats with the bright red Motorola M logo. Lol thatll take some getting used to.


yeah, blue would have been better to fit the theme, there is a logo flash trick somewhere, and apps for it if you root, not sure if they still work but they should as the boot logo location has to be preatty basic for the phone to pull it so fast


----------



## Asphyx

mentalchaos said:


> I've done the sbf, updated to 330.
> 
> changed the file name to update.zip. and it fails every time.
> 
> Also at the bottom it says can't open /cache/recovery/command.





worldofross said:


> Using ADB or Z4 root ?


Z4 is only for Froyo, won't work on any GB.
Use the D3 Rooting one click instead for all the GB stuff.


----------



## siegfriedx

Hexen 1.01 is the best on froyo for me. the batts run out much fastter on CM and MIUI. 
Looking forward to a Hexen rom or simuilar one on GB


----------



## ExodusC

So this soak test, is the kernel any different from the kernel we got from the first Gingerbread leak?


----------



## bigrob1015

"aceoyame said:


> lol this is the soak, I got it off their servers before they could release it. Don't bother with their instructions.


That's why I was refering to them (moto) as dumb cause you got in and released it before they did lol


----------



## arnshrty

Anyone having issues with the screen randomly timing out on. 607?


----------



## arnshrty

It seems that if im in landscape with my keyboard open it stops


----------



## arnshrty

Actually just being in landscape period


----------



## Gasai Yuno

x13thangelx said:


> Nice thing about the linux version, its in whatever color your terminal is


Oh man, you opened my eyes, how could I not know this? </sarcasm>

The 3G icon isn't fixed, by the way. It still jumps one pixel.


----------



## worldofross

Gasai Yuno said:


> Oh man, you opened my eyes, how could I not know this? </sarcasm>
> 
> The 3G icon isn't fixed, by the way. It still jumps one pixel.


Maybe the Pixel likes you... lol


----------



## arnshrty

Ok my screen timeout issue seems to just be while charging

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## anonymous33

Just upgraded to 607 last night; thank you very much to those that made it possible.

My phone has been 100% stock, without any tinkering. As such, I'm experiencing two issues that undoubtedly others are, and I want to make sure someone who's part of the official soak test notifies Moto:

1. On charger, and sometimes off, keys at bottom of screen (home, back, search, menu) fail to light up even after phone is unlocked. Pressing power button to darken screen, then relight sometimes works after the first failed attempt at getting the keys to light up, but sometimes it also requires changing orientation of screen to landscape fixes, and is very annoying. Not something I want to do in the middle of the night.

2. On unlock (sliding to unlock, then putting in pattern), the top portion of the screen stays black, while bottom of the screen which launches dialer etc shows the correct information. Pressing the "home" key brings the screen back to normal.

If anyone else has experienced (or resolved) these issues I'm all ears!


----------



## Vypor

"anonymous33 said:


> Just upgraded to 607 last night; thank you very much to those that made it possible.
> 
> My phone has been 100% stock, without any tinkering. As such, I'm experiencing two issues that undoubtedly others are, and I want to make sure someone who's part of the official soak test notifies Moto:
> 
> 1. On charger, and sometimes off, keys at bottom of screen (home, back, search, menu) fail to light up even after phone is unlocked. Pressing power button to darken screen, then relight sometimes works after the first failed attempt at getting the keys to light up, but sometimes it also requires changing orientation of screen to landscape fixes, and is very annoying. Not something I want to do in the middle of the night.
> 
> 2. On unlock (sliding to unlock, then putting in pattern), the top portion of the screen stays black, while bottom of the screen which launches dialer etc shows the correct information. Pressing the "home" key brings the screen back to normal.
> 
> If anyone else has experienced (or resolved) these issues I'm all ears!


Yeah i noticed #1 last night when trying to find the back button. Running 606, need to up to 607.


----------



## Byakushiki

I'm in the process of getting the soak update right now...I'll tell you guys how it goes. Going to root it and also get a fix out for that pixel shift once again.

That's assuming my old fix will bootloop/soft brick you. Which I doubt but if anyone here feels like taking the plunge...


----------



## Vypor

Ok call me a noob but i thought gasai was pulling our legs and joking about the 3G icon. It actually shifts/rocks side to side when it goes between active/inactive. The small things...


----------



## Byakushiki

Another 40 minutes and I should have the update installed, and will be ready push a fix out for it. By the way, you must be rooted and bootstrapped if you want to flash the fix. This will be 4.5.607 only though, there is a 4.5.606 one around as well. I'll put them up around here if anyone wants.


----------



## swirly

so whats the difference between this one and the one flashed from the TBH app??


----------



## Gasai Yuno

Byakushiki said:


> Another 40 minutes and I should have the update installed, and will be ready push a fix out for it. By the way, you must be rooted and bootstrapped if you want to flash the fix. This will be 4.5.607 only though, there is a 4.5.606 one around as well. I'll put them up around here if anyone wants.


I thought bootstrapping isn't really a "must"; can't you just manually replace the .apk?


----------



## tRu3_sKiTz0

So I read through the soak instructions and they wanted to take a "survey" to let them know where I got my update lol. Took me all night and today to update and get all the most important apps back. Not gonna update again for a while. Also found the latest leak for the market which is pretty cool. it has a couple more options and a +1 button now.


----------



## Byakushiki

Gasai Yuno said:


> I thought bootstrapping isn't really a "must"; can't you just manually replace the .apk?


Turns out it's really just a quick image replacement so I figured flashing a zip to fix it would be faster. Plus the soak is 4.5.607 anyways, same another leak that was pulled.


----------



## cpbergie

Angel, did you make a list of apps that can safely be frozen/removed for this leak?


----------



## x13thangelx

cpbergie said:


> Angel, did you make a list of apps that can safely be frozen/removed for this leak?


Not yet.... should be the same as the .606 list though


----------



## bdsullivan

Will the deodex hack from .606 work on .607.


----------



## aceoyame

yes it will


----------



## cpbergie

Where is that list? Can't seem to find it.


----------



## bdsullivan

If you ate using the rootzwikki app the GB bloat topic is right under this topic. Should be in the same area if viewing from a browser.


----------



## slimpirudude

"tRu3_sKiTz0 said:


> So I read through the soak instructions and they wanted to take a "survey" to let them know where I got my update lol. Took me all night and today to update and get all the most important apps back. Not gonna update again for a while. Also found the latest leak for the market which is pretty cool. it has a couple more options and a +1 button now.


Can I get that newest market your talking about?


----------



## Redflea

http://www.multiupload.com/PPSPVYJCSW

New market download

http://www.addictivetips.com/mobile/download-and-install-android-market-3-1-3-guide/

info


----------



## tRu3_sKiTz0

Thanks redflea. Im at work so I didnt see the request.


----------



## Redflea

tRu3_sKiTz0 said:


> Thanks redflea. Im at work so I didnt see the request.


Your allowance of gruel will be docked. Don't let it happen again.


----------



## tRu3_sKiTz0

Lol it looks like everyone got their update so now noone has anything else to say. Funny how that works.


----------



## Byakushiki

It's only a marginal update, that's why. I bet moto is tracking what I do thanks to meid...Guess I'll have to weed a few things out.


----------



## bgarlock

Isn't life wonderful with the update for the D2G? No more constant lock-ups, and my favorite, the reboot when you swipe to unlock the phone!

I was starting to go slowly insane with how unreliable things were with Froyo. My battery would be dead in less than 3 hours, and now I have 90% left at 3 hours.

Also, if you haven't rooted (using the universal D3/Motorola method) do it! Then you can use an app to freeze all the bloatware by searching for the D2G bloatware thread in the forums.

I wish Motorola would provide an option for the user to choose to run CM7 or the Motorola experience when the user starts the phone for the first time. Give the user an option to boot into a HW test to take care of any warranty issues, which gives the user the best experience possible. I don't need SW support, these forums give us all the SW support that we need.


----------



## tRu3_sKiTz0

"Byakushiki said:


> It's only a marginal update, that's why. I bet moto is tracking what I do thanks to meid...Guess I'll have to weed a few things out.


Yeah they have all my info too. Kinda scarey. They can't do anything to our phones remotely can they?


----------



## Gasai Yuno

http://www.motorola.com/staticfiles...on/RN_Droid-2-Global_MR3_Ver.4.5.607.A956.pdf

The update seems to have been released officially.


----------



## nola

Gasai Yuno said:


> http://www.motorola.com/staticfiles...on/RN_Droid-2-Global_MR3_Ver.4.5.607.A956.pdf
> 
> The update seems to have been released officially.


so i've read through this thread twice now keeping a close eye. over at droidforums i see that gingerbread has been released "officially", and now here as well. excuse my ignorance, but if it's officially released then how long do i have to wait before i'm able to get it. i sbf'd as soon as i saw that topic this afternoon and have been patiently waiting to no avail. is this one of those things where it'll most likely drop at midnight? or will it take weeks to reach everyone?

at this point, i'm willing to wait a short while longer for the ota...but not too long, because i'm impatient and sitting on stock really sucks. should i revert back to hexen? or stick it out in hopes that i'll get the ota sooner than later?

thanks in advance for your help, and thanks to ace, 13th, and everyone else involved


----------



## slimpirudude

"Byakushiki said:


> It's only a marginal update, that's why. I bet moto is tracking what I do thanks to meid...Guess I'll have to weed a few things out.


Agreed. I posted this question on ff but got no response plus google is no help. So...
I signed up for Motorola feedback network, including my meid. I no longer wish to be a part of it, can someone help me unsubscribe, delete my info ect? I want to no longer have any info or connection there. Please advise...


----------



## Byakushiki

I believe there is a link in an email you receive that offers you the option to opt-out. Not sure if it expired yet though.


----------



## soopervoo

sorry if this has been asked before but does anybody know what is the difference between 4.5.606 & 4.5.607? is it worth updating to the newest version? and if .607 has the built-in free "tethering & mobile hotspot" option?


----------



## Gasai Yuno

nola said:


> but if it's officially released then how long do i have to wait before i'm able to get it. i sbf'd as soon as i saw that topic this afternoon and have been patiently waiting to no avail. is this one of those things where it'll most likely drop at midnight? or will it take weeks to reach everyone?


Updates roll out in waves. I'm a bit tired of explaining this everywhere since yesterday. The entire process takes 2, sometimes up to 4 weeks. After that the update becomes available for everyone. You can install 4.5.607 manually by downloading the OTA file from these forums or wherever else.



soopervoo said:


> sorry if this has been asked before but does anybody know what is the difference between 4.5.606 & 4.5.607? is it worth updating to the newest version? and if .607 has the built-in free "tethering & mobile hotspot" option?


.606 doesn't have it "free" for VZW users, as I heard.

Otherwise, I'm on .607 and I'm a GSM user; the tethering app is present, and it most definitely works.


----------



## sixstringedmatt

Hi guys,

Coming off of CM7 and installed the .607 leak file, wiped data/cache and all that. Attempting to root using D3 one click, but upon first reboot, goes straight to Bootloader. Any ideas? Battery is full, no issues there...

I know it worked with .606.

EDIT: Does NOT work .606 anymore, straight to Bootloader...


----------



## siegfriedx

will there be a GB SBF?


----------



## showtimexxx95

siegfriedx said:


> will there be a GB SBF?


You can never be 100% sure, but from past experiences it points to yes.
ie. the droid x has a gingerbread sbf


----------



## Gasai Yuno

There probably already is one.

Just not leaked.


----------



## 2mnydgs

I don't think you can install .607 (even with a data/cache wipe) over .606, have to start from .330 with no root 
dunno; but maybe that's why you're having problems with the d3 one click



aceoyame said:


> *MODERATOR NOTE: To avoid confusion, THIS DOES NOT unlock bootloader at this time*
> 
> Here is system update 4.5.607 for the Droid 2 Global! It is not rooted but you can root it with Droid 3's 1 click root! You will NEED to be at stock .330 and you CANNOT have ANY form of recovery whatsoever installed.
> I* recommend you SBF to .330 or .29 (and update to .330) If you have recovery or are at .29 it WILL FAIL. *
> 
> Download it from the url below and rename it to update.zip
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/?4alkbidcj2xh0ed
> 
> Note: EVERYONE DOWNLOAD AND MAKE ANOTHER COPY AND UPLOAD SOMEWHERE ELSE. MOTO IS BOUND TO SEND ME A C&D OVER THIS!
> 
> Please note that this would have not been possible without Project Cheesecake and Framework43! Send them a thanks as well!


----------



## showtimexxx95

Yea, it's probably just not leaked yet but here's a warning to everyone if the gingerbread sbf is released be very careful because I remember there was a droid x gingerbread sbf that hard bricked lots of phones.


----------



## showtimexxx95

sxs15848 said:


> Yes ah! I bought a new imitation of Apple's phone! And really the same easy to use! I loved it! *http://xp.cm/hR*


That looks like a scam guys I would watch out.


----------



## sb56637

Hi, I currently have a rooted 2.4.30 installation with Clockworkmod recovery. How do I remove recovery before I install this update? Thanks!


----------



## apollyon0810

sb56637 said:


> Hi, I currently have a rooted 2.4.30 installation with Clockworkmod recovery. How do I remove recovery before I install this update? Thanks!


I'm pretty sure you have to SBF to wipe out the Clockwork Recovery. If not, that's gotta be the easiest way.


----------



## sb56637

apollyon0810 said:


> I'm pretty sure you have to SBF to wipe out the Clockwork Recovery. If not, that's gotta be the easiest way.


Ah ok. Thanks!


----------



## bdsullivan

"2mnydgs said:


> I don't think you can install .607 (even with a data/cache wipe) over .606, have to start from .330 with no root
> dunno; but maybe that's why you're having problems with the d3 one click


I used the d3 one click with the update.zip method and it worked flawlessly.


----------



## showtimexxx95

Gingerbread update is out in settings>about>system update. I just finished updating mine.


----------



## swirly

nvm...


----------



## showtimexxx95

Howcome the kernel is 2.6.32.9 instead of 2.6.35.10?


----------



## x13thangelx

showtimexxx95 said:


> Howcome the kernel is 2.6.32.9 instead of 2.6.35.10?


because motorola fails at kernels? It looks like they just patched the froyo one rather than replacing it with a new one.


----------



## aceoyame

Because moto was lazy and patched our old froyo kernel with stuff for GB rather than update. That is why GB is in the kernel name.


----------



## Byakushiki

Off topic slightly, anyone here care to test if 2.3.3 can decode .flac audio? I'm reading that 2.3.3 can't.
Reason I'm asking is because a good amount of my library is stored in lossless format.


----------



## Keifla96

Just throwing this out there.. not sure if it has been said or not so I apologize in advance, here is my situation. I'm currently on .607 rooted and have done the radio hack to use wifi tether. Everything works great and I love it except for when I done using wifi tether, my data connection does not work until I reboot my device. I should mention that everything else works as it should (or at least that I have noticed) This isnt a huge issue for me because I rarly tether and a following reboot upon completion isnt that big of a deal, I was more curious than anything if anyone else has noticed this.

Thanks 
Keith


----------



## aceoyame

Keifla96 said:


> Just throwing this out there.. not sure if it has been said or not so I apologize in advance, here is my situation. I'm currently on .607 rooted and have done the radio hack to use wifi tether. Everything works great and I love it except for when I done using wifi tether, my data connection does not work until I reboot my device. I should mention that everything else works as it should (or at least that I have noticed) This isnt a huge issue for me because I rarly tether and a following reboot upon completion isnt that big of a deal, I was more curious than anything if anyone else has noticed this.
> 
> Thanks
> Keith


There's a fix near the end of the wifi tether hack page someone posted (Haven't tested but it's believed to work)


----------



## Gasai Yuno

Byakushiki said:


> Off topic slightly, anyone here care to test if 2.3.3 can decode .flac audio? I'm reading that 2.3.3 can't.
> Reason I'm asking is because a good amount of my library is stored in lossless format.


The Media framework doesn't seem to.

Myself, I just use PowerAMP which decodes FLAC, TrueAudio, and gods know whatever else, and supports cuesheets, too.


----------



## sixstringedmatt

On the 606 release my maps application crashes when accessing navigation. Sorry if it's been discussed earlier, is this a known issue?


----------



## 60lpsdf250

"sixstringedmatt said:


> On the 606 release my maps application crashes when accessing navigation. Sorry if it's been discussed earlier, is this a known issue?


Mine was doing the same thing. If you've frozen TtsService.apk, unfreeze it and it should fix it (at least it did for me).


----------



## sixstringedmatt

60lpsdf250 said:


> Mine was doing the same thing. If you've frozen TtsService.apk, unfreeze it and it should fix it (at least it did for me).


That was it! Thank you so much!

I realize that the official build is rolling out for everyone on our phones, is it the .606 or .607. Has anyone noticed an increase in battery life from 606 - 7? I am running rooted 606 with an extended battery, everything frozen and only 3 widgets pulling data every few hours. I have noticed I NEED to rely on SetCPU to underclock to make this thing last all day. Yesterday it went down 50% in just 8 hours, with almost NO use. I am baffled. I originally thought it was a CM7 issue, but now notice its also a problem on the unofficial stock ROMs.


----------



## aceoyame

606 is almost the same as .607 so I wouldnt bother unless you are having issues.


----------



## Byakushiki

Guess I'll have to go back to PlayerPro then if I decide to take this update. Oh wait, they pulled it because of an issue with 2.3.3?


----------



## aceoyame

Yep, Moto is retarded. They don't get that the exchange sync issue is with ALL 2.3.3 roms, but oh well. Good thing we have CM


----------



## Asphyx

aceoyame said:


> Yep, Moto is retarded. They don't get that the exchange sync issue is with ALL 2.3.3 roms, but oh well. Good thing we have CM


LOL the leaked .606 lasted just long enough for me to Root bootstrap backup and install CM!


----------



## pbutler1

These have been asked before but I did not see a definitive response...
(1) what are the differences between 606 and 607?
(2) if you upgraded to 606 can you load the 607 update over this or do you have to SBF first? For me the 607 update to 606 fails

Thanks!


----------



## Vypor

"pbutler1 said:


> These have been asked before but I did not see a definitive response...
> (1) what are the differences between 606 and 607?
> (2) if you upgraded to 606 can you load the 607 update over this or do you have to SBF first? For me the 607 update to 606 fails
> 
> Thanks!


2) has been clarified in the thread you MUST SBF first before 607. Cannot go from 606 to 607.

1) there with ya i still dont know what they changed. Personally i'm running cm7 off of 607 with the 9-08 nightly


----------



## Asphyx

Vypor said:


> 2) has been clarified in the thread you MUST SBF first before 607. Cannot go from 606 to 607.
> 
> 1) there with ya i still dont know what they changed. Personally i'm running cm7 off of 607 with the 9-08 nightly


No one can say if it was a change to the Kernel or if it was just some tweaking to the system files.
Could be a little of both!


----------



## Brant

the GPRS network can't work in 607 version, didt anyone have the same problem? it works in WIFI , but the GPRS totally can't work,

fixed，it is a setting issue, sorry for mistake without enough caution


----------



## Byakushiki

Figured I'd throw this around a bit, did a bit of tweaking on the framework-res.apk so that you get the CRT-off animation now. Stumps me on why moto didn't bother to include it.
DF people said it worked like a charm.
For 4.5.607
]
For 4.5.606


----------



## Keifla96

Byakushiki said:


> Figured I'd throw this around a bit, did a bit of tweaking on the framework-res.apk so that you get the CRT-off animation now. Stumps me on why moto didn't bother to include it.
> DF people said it worked like a charm.
> For 4.5.607
> ]
> For 4.5.606


What does this do?


----------



## Keifla96

Nevermind figured it out (me = dumbass) Thanks! .... Just to let you know however the install fails on the newest version of cwm... something about install script no longer supported. Had to load bootstrap to install old 2.x.x.x cwm to get it to load..... I have had alot of troubles as well in making and backups and recovering from them on the newest 5.0.2.0 (I think that is the version) the old one seems to be faithful and plan on leaving it on.


----------



## Zeal0t

Holy sh**! Thank you so much for this divine blessing of epic awesome, I bow to you for this one.


----------



## aceoyame

In other news later today I will see if moto has their 4.5.608 sitting on any servers


----------



## slimpirudude

Bya- What does that do?

But moto pulled it while back, taking forever like always lol.


----------



## Byakushiki

Tried to include the D3 battery icons with 10% increments, but I gave up due to time constraints/wrong xml. Plus it kept reverting to moto's increments. Figured I'd just toss the CRT-off in and call it a day. Just flash in bootstrap recovery.


----------



## satoru

aceoyame said:


> In other news later today I will see if moto has their 4.5.608 sitting on any servers


more tweaks? even if they did, and you did get it. would it be worth updating or could it cause more problems?


----------



## aceoyame

It would have fixed exchange server sync


----------



## dcleclair

You guys are awesome! I found this forum after bricking my D2G whilst attempting to root. Now I'm running rooted 607 and it rocks! The only issue I noticed is that the focus on the camera now seems fuzzy, like the original D1. The camera used to be razor sharp. Has anyone else noticed this, or do I need glasses?


----------



## freddy0872

Hey i cant seem to find a .330 sbf for the d2g, would make my sbf'ing much faster vs downloading it OTA! anywhere i can get it to dl and just use rsd? This shit of waiting a half hr to download it OTA is getting obnoxious. lol. if anybody has the 330 uploaded anywhere if you dont mind passing on id greatly appreciate it!


----------



## x13thangelx

aceoyame said:


> It would have fixed exchange server sync


We would also lose root...



freddy0872 said:


> Hey i cant seem to find a .330 sbf for the d2g, would make my sbf'ing much faster vs downloading it OTA! anywhere i can get it to dl and just use rsd? This shit of waiting a half hr to download it OTA is getting obnoxious. lol. if anybody has the 330 uploaded anywhere if you dont mind passing on id greatly appreciate it!


http://db.tt/5lvrJ6X


----------



## freddy0872

THANK YOU! MUCH NICER! thanks 13th! ur freakin awesome!



x13thangelx said:


> We would also lose root...
> 
> http://db.tt/5lvrJ6X


----------



## MrHatchi87

Ive downloaded that file, I've SBF'd back to stock, and im getting an error from the bootloader screen. See attached image below:

View attachment 3761


Any further help installing this on my D2G would be greatly appreciated

*** EDIT ***
when i SBF'd i was on .29, but then updated to .33

am i missing anything


----------



## aceoyame

are you on .330? Stock .29 won't do it.


----------



## MrHatchi87

DERP!!! i apologize, I forgot to update to .33 AFTER SBF, i will be updating now, and trying to install. and if I am unsuccessful, I will post my error message and a screenshot


----------



## MrHatchi87

It is working fine now


----------



## andrecr16

Hi.

I have a Droid 2 Global , running stock Version.2.4.330.A956.Verizon.en.US and it is unrooted.
It is also SIM unlocked, so Im using it outside of the U.S. with other SIM cards and it works.

I've been reading some posts about the leaked Gingerbread update.zip for D2G... But does anyone knows if by doing so, the SIM will be locked ?? Since Im outside the U.S. and dont have a Verizon contract anymore, I will not be able to ask them to SIM unlock again.

So how can I update to GB and keep the SIM unlocked ?

Thanks.


----------



## Blunderbuss

andrecr16 said:


> Hi.
> 
> I have a Droid 2 Global , running stock Version.2.4.330.A956.Verizon.en.US and it is unrooted.
> It is also SIM unlocked, so Im using it outside of the U.S. with other SIM cards and it works.
> 
> I've been reading some posts about the leaked Gingerbread update.zip for D2G... But does anyone knows if by doing so, the SIM will be locked ?? Since Im outside the U.S. and dont have a Verizon contract anymore, I will not be able to ask them to SIM unlock again.
> 
> So how can I update to GB and keep the SIM unlocked ?
> 
> Thanks.


All the research I did into this indicated that the SIM would stay unlocked no matter what rom flashing you did


----------



## Byakushiki

Even if it does get locked for some odd reason, all you need to do is re-enter your SIM unlock code. Assuming that you wrote it down somewhere, that is.

Wonder if I should try to move that 3G pixel fix/CRT hack to the dev section.


----------



## freddy0872

I have had this issue as well. Can you run thru everything u did? Im trying to recall why I've seen this screen before. If I am thinking correctly are you trying to get onto the 607 gb leak?



"MrHatchi87 said:


> Ive downloaded that file, I've SBF'd back to stock, and im getting an error from the bootloader screen. See attached image below:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any further help installing this on my D2G would be greatly appreciated
> 
> *** EDIT ***
> when i SBF'd i was on .29, but then updated to .33
> 
> am i missing anything


----------



## jhaury

http://www.droid-life.com/2011/10/1...date-returns-exchange-encryption-issue-fixed/


----------



## soopervoo

andrecr16 said:


> Hi.
> 
> I have a Droid 2 Global , running stock Version.2.4.330.A956.Verizon.en.US and it is unrooted.
> It is also SIM unlocked, so Im using it outside of the U.S. with other SIM cards and it works.
> 
> I've been reading some posts about the leaked Gingerbread update.zip for D2G... But does anyone knows if by doing so, the SIM will be locked ?? Since Im outside the U.S. and dont have a Verizon contract anymore, I will not be able to ask them to SIM unlock again.
> 
> So how can I update to GB and keep the SIM unlocked ?
> 
> Thanks.


I unlocked my phone several months back and am in Australia now, but successfully updated my phone to 2.3 without any unlock issues

On a side note, does anybody know that the difference is between Global & GSM/UMTS call settings? When I don't have service on my crappy Optus network, I get a notification asking if I want to switch to Global


----------



## aceoyame

soopervoo said:


> I unlocked my phone several months back and am in Australia now, but successfully updated my phone to 2.3 without any unlock issues
> 
> On a side note, does anybody know that the difference is between Global & GSM/UMTS call settings? When I don't have service on my crappy Optus network, I get a notification asking if I want to switch to Global


Global has both cdma and gsm radios running. It drains your battery 2x as fast


----------



## Vypor

Ok so after reading the change log for the Gingerbread update I think I realized why my phone sometimes freaks out on me. Occasionally my hardware keyboard will trigger programs on my phone with the push of a key (i.e. open up text messaging, browser, ect...). Well apparently in GB, key chording is introduced to the D2G which allows for keyboard program shortcuts. The only problem is I don't know if there is any documentation on key chording for this phone or how to turn it off or disable it. Anyone else have this problem or know how to deal with it? I think I heard of at least one other person who had this problem.


----------



## MeHappy

"Vypor said:


> Ok so after reading the change log for the Gingerbread update I think I realized why my phone sometimes freaks out on me. Occasionally my hardware keyboard will trigger programs on my phone with the push of a key (i.e. open up text messaging, browser, ect...). Well apparently in GB, key chording is introduced to the D2G which allows for keyboard program shortcuts. The only problem is I don't know if there is any documentation on key chording for this phone or how to turn it off or disable it. Anyone else have this problem or know how to deal with it? I think I heard of at least one other person who had this problem.


Had this problem in froyo and I know there's an option somewhere to turn it off.
Only I can't remember where or what it's called.
Check in settings>language and keyboard?
I'm on MIUI right now so I can't check; the settings are different.


----------



## Vypor

"MeHappy said:


> Had this problem in froyo and I know there's an option somewhere to turn it off.
> Only I can't remember where or what it's called.
> Check in settings>language and keyboard?
> I'm on MIUI right now so I can't check; the settings are different.


Keyboard would be the logical way of doing so and i tried it before posting but alas it isnt. Only motorola and google could put things in such illogical places.


----------



## Vypor

"Vypor said:


> Keyboard would be the logical way of doing so and i tried it before posting but alas it isnt. Only motorola and google could put things in such illogical places.


Ok so it was easy enough solving. Settings>application settings>quick launch and there are your shortcuts. Which made me wonder looking at the shortcuts, if my applicattions were launching without pressing the search key then the search key must get stuck occasionally despite not touching it


----------



## DmdStar

Just an FYI that I installed the 608 update over the air today, non-rooted. Then rooted using the Pete's Motorola Root Tool, and it worked. Best of all, my corporate email works now with full device encryption. Looks like they got some things sorted out, and we dont have to be afraid of losing root.


----------



## aceoyame

I figured they wouldn't patch the exploit. They were too busy rushing this update out since corporate users were the biggest adopters of the d2g


----------



## x13thangelx

DmdStar, can you check what android version it is for me? cba to flash it just for that.....

Wonder if they did the logical thing and bumped it to 2.3.4 since that was a 2.3.3 issue....


----------



## Jabberwockish

x13thangelx said:


> DmdStar, can you check what android version it is for me? cba to flash it just for that.....
> 
> Wonder if they did *the logical thing* and bumped it to 2.3.4 since that was a 2.3.3 issue....


Of course they didn't!

System version
4.5.608.A956.Verizon.en.US

Android version
2.3.3

Baseband version
N_01.80.00R

Kernel version
2.6.32.9-gb092e69
[email protected] #2

Build number
4.5.1_57_D2G-38

ERI version
5

PRL version
52522


----------



## TheGreatDeviod

So not only did the build number change, but so did the Baseband and PRL over .607


----------



## DmdStar

Sorry for the delay... but yep, that's what mine says too, of course. 



Jabberwockish said:


> Of course they didn't!
> 
> System version
> 4.5.608.A956.Verizon.en.US
> 
> Android version
> 2.3.3
> 
> Baseband version
> N_01.80.00R
> 
> Kernel version
> 2.6.32.9-gb092e69
> [email protected] #2
> 
> Build number
> 4.5.1_57_D2G-38
> 
> ERI version
> 5
> 
> PRL version
> 52522


----------



## x13thangelx

smh @ moto.....

PRL can be updated any time (*228 then 2) and baseband wont change anything unless youve been getting terribad signal.


----------



## Jabberwockish

So besides still being on Android 2.3.3, is this the same kernel as in 4.5.607?

I'm happy for the baseband update if it cuts down on the intermittent reception issues I've had&#8230;but I kind of doubt it will. (4.5.60x was already a big improvement in connection stability over 2.4.x for me, though.)


----------



## x13thangelx

yep, its the same kernel.


----------



## Vypor

Seems like 608 is live now for GA. Soak testing must be done. Shame, I'd update right now but I don't have my usb cable to root while I'm at work.

Update: didn't want to be bothered every two hours to update so I did. Forgot to unfreeze the bloat with TiBu but update from 607 to 608 was successful. Bloat still appears to be frozen but now I need to re-root to use TiBu or any other root apps again.

Update: borrowed a cable from a friend at work and rooted using D3 one click. Roots fine without errors.


----------



## soopervoo

sorry if this has been asked before but for those of you who still use the leaked .606 ver, when you use the built in "tethering & mobile hotspot", does it automatically activate Verizon's tethering feature that charges you? or is it just like the rooted tethering app? 
TIA


----------



## Vypor

"soopervoo said:


> sorry if this has been asked before but for those of you who still use the leaked .606 ver, when you use the built in "tethering & mobile hotspot", does it automatically activate Verizon's tethering feature that charges you? or is it just like the rooted tethering app?
> TIA


If i remember right from another thread dont you use gsm in australia? If so i think i remember someone else using the stock tether app since they didnt use verizon.


----------



## iamjackspost

So if I'm on .607 and don't use any sort of corporate email, is there any reason why I would want to update?


----------



## DmdStar

iamjackspost said:


> So if I'm on .607 and don't use any sort of corporate email, is there any reason why I would want to update?


Other than it being the most current version, not really. full device encryption for corp email is pretty much the only thing they fixed in this release according to my conversation with Matt from the motorola forum.


----------



## The Robot Cow

I have a quick question. I'm currently running the .606 leak on my phone. Can i simple push .607 as an update.zip?


----------



## Keifla96

The Robot Cow said:


> I have a quick question. I'm currently running the .606 leak on my phone. Can i simple push .607 as an update.zip?


nope, need to install update.zip from stock .330

from there however you can install the .608 as an update.


----------



## possnfiffer

Worked like a charm you're the man went from last froyo to .607 and flashed the 1.10.21 simply amazing dude thanks for all the hard work my GirlFriends favorite game lets golf 2 is running hella fast she's stoked!


----------



## Vypor

possnfiffer said:


> Worked like a charm you're the man went from last froyo to .607 and flashed the 1.10.21 simply amazing dude thanks for all the hard work my GirlFriends favorite game lets golf 2 is running hella fast she's stoked!


This isnt the miui thread


----------



## phrir1

Delete


----------



## Keifla96

holding down the power button gives you the option to ....(silent mode, airplane mode, sleep, and power off) I'm looking for a way to include reboot then have the option to reboot into recovery or even reboot into system recovery like miui gives you..... Is this possible or is there a good app that will do this?


----------



## nailbomb3

The OTA is .608 right? Can you still sbf back to Froyo if you have to from .608?


----------



## aceoyame

Yes


----------



## jhaury

Is there any chance we may get a full sbf for. 608?


----------



## arnshrty

jhaury said:


> Is there any chance we may get a full sbf for. 608?


No sir, sorry. No more sbfs. .330 is the last one.

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## jhaury

arnshrty said:


> No sir, sorry. No more sbfs. .330 is the last one.
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using RootzWiki Forums


Just hoping for the easy way out since I'm a new flashing freak. Lol


----------

